# August 2017 2WW



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

A thread for everybody testing in August.

Goodluck!


----------



## Minichi (Jun 16, 2017)

Hello hello!

I am testing on 3rd of August.  It's my very first fertility treatment. Double donor FET of 1 6 day hatched blast that was PGS tested.  I'm nervous as I've travelled overseas to get it done and I really don't want to do that too many times.  I am of older age as well (3 so we'll have to see.  I am currently 2pt6dt, no symptoms whatsoever but I assume it's too early.  I don't really Get any symptoms from the meds so it will be interesting to see f one develop.  I'm not going to test early so I'm sure this group will help as I count down 

Hopefully others will join me soon!


----------



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hello! I'm due to test the same day as you but I'm terrible for early testing (I'm my own worst enemy!) 😳 We are naturally ttc ATM after lost of previous problems and losses. Hopefully we can all support each other in counting down the days til our OTDs!!


----------



## DShaf84 (Jul 11, 2017)

Hi ladies,

I had a split transfer so I'm 5dp3dt and 2dp6dt. I'm also planning not to test early. My test day is August 1st. Had a few encouraging twinges and a few scary ones. 

I also have a toddler but my husband and I are off work so I'm leaving the parenting to him while I take it easy xxx


----------



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

Welcome!!

Kit Kat when is your OTD? Keeping busy is definitely the key as it's a good distraction. We are wedding planning for my sister so that's keeping my mind occupied. Even started a bit of Christmas shopping lol

Dshaf84- I've also had a few cramps and twinges not sure what it all means but will continue symptom spotting lol


----------



## CharleyEm (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi Ladies, can I join you? I'm 4dp5dt with two hatching blastocycts. I'm driving myself mad symptom spotting so could use some company. Testing on 2 Aug, but I have a cupboard full of HPT's that I don't think I can resist... Cx


----------



## Sunflowerck (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi ladies 
I transferred today - FET 5 day blastocyst, my test date is 3rd August. Not quite the 2 weeks which is great.
I've been on progesterone for 5 days now and haven't had any symptoms which is good so I will hopefully know if I do get any twinges etc hopefully it will be a good sign.
My last attempt I had fresh transfer and straight on progesterone and had quite a few twinges but bfn. 
Good luck everyone.


----------



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi and welcome!!!

I only have one HPT in my drawer so trying to control myself as last month I went through 5. Ridiculous I know 🙈😂 holding out til wednesday if I can!

Typically today I've woken with terrible sore throats and sinus pain knowing I can't take anything for it. Was the same last month but with a migraine!!! These things are set to try us!!!! I'm having odd bits of cramping here and there but nothing else.

Really hope we get some good BFPs on this thread this month!!


----------



## DShaf84 (Jul 11, 2017)

So fed up.... So hard to stay positive. Not sure how I'll cope with another failure if it's negative. Not testing early as I don't see the point. X


----------



## Nico123 (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi ladies, hope your all well.

I'm due to test on August 6th, I'm 4dp3dt
I was super excited for the first few days but now my positivity is slipping.
This is mine and my DH first attempt
Such a  roller coaster of emotions.
This 2ww is killing me.


----------



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

Yes I'm feeling fed up too. My anxiety and impending sense of doom always increases this last week before AF is due. It's horrible.


----------



## DShaf84 (Jul 11, 2017)

I'm the same. But I am under strict instructions to rest so time is passing so slowly. Got a box set and books on the go but it's impossible not to focus on little twinges and daydream about being pregnant. And then I tell myself off for thinking that way as I'm setting myself up for such a fall. It's torture!


----------



## Pumpkin kelbel (May 19, 2017)

Hi ladies. 

I guess I had better join this thread.. was enjoying myself to much chatting to all the lovely ladies on the "cycle buddies" 

Second round for me. First was fet. This time it's a fresh one.
I had transfer on Wednesday so I'm 2dp5dt.

This 2ww gets to us all. Sending everyone positive vibes


----------



## Nico123 (Feb 7, 2017)

I don't think it matters how busy you keep yourself you just can't stop thinking about it all 24/7 haha.
Glad were all in the same boat tho and it's normal to feel this way.
Having twinges every now and then and my boobs are really heavy and but I know all this could be down to the pessaries. 

Hello pumpkin guna flit between here and our cycle buddies page and see how everyone is doing.


----------



## Pumpkin kelbel (May 19, 2017)

I'm having twinges too Nico - but I also did last time. I can't help but compare this one to my last one and nothing new is happening so I'm really not feeling hopeful.  

Who is first to test? To be honest I really don't want to test, anyone else feel that way?


----------



## DShaf84 (Jul 11, 2017)

I test Tuesday 1st August. So anxious already! I have had twinges off an on but can't make my mind up if that's good or bad or just the side effect of the drugs. Ahhhhhh!


----------



## Pumpkin kelbel (May 19, 2017)

I wouldn't say twinges were a bad sign. I'm hoping for some spotting as that's s really good sign but it should have started today and tomorrow - no sign of it. 

Good luck for Tuesday


----------



## DShaf84 (Jul 11, 2017)

Oh I'm not. Spotting scares the hell out of me. Never had it on any of my positives, just my chemical, so hoping it stays away. X


----------



## Pumpkin kelbel (May 19, 2017)

Sorry to hear about your cp.

So I shouldn't worry that I haven't spotted? Everyone ive seen on here that has spotted has got bfp - but I guess that doesn't always end well unfortunately  

I've had such cold hands and feet today and yesterday driving me mad, I've just had to put the heating on. Feel like wearing my gloves haha


----------



## Minichi (Jun 16, 2017)

Hi and welcome everyone!!

I have 5 days until testing., currently 8dp6dt.  I'm having a heap of symptoms. I had nothing at all until 4dpt and since have had very sore bb's, twinges etc.  today I've felt very light headed and overall not well.  I wonder if these could all be things from the progesterone.  I guess we'll see next week.  Trying vey hard to remain cool and not think about the possibility of a bfp as I don't want to get my hopes up.  It feels possible though.

This morning I had some feeling like AF was coming but that's gone now.

I haven't had any spotting r bleeding since just after transfer but have never had implantation bleeding, so not having that doesn't mean it won't work


----------



## CharleyEm (Oct 29, 2015)

Morning ladies, hope you're all keeping as sane as can be on this crazy rollercoaster! How's everyone doing?
I caved this am and got a very faint line on an HPT. I'm 7pd now so hoping is not a false positive, trigger was 2 weeks ago. Had cramping since 1dp and since 4dp I have been totally exhausted, fuzzy headed, really sore boobs but no spotting. It feels really real, could it be?? Earliest I've tested before is 8dp and got BFN one cycle and BFP on another (when I had no symptoms and bleeding!) which sadly ended in mic at 11w, so I guess I'll wait until tomorrow and might believe it if the line is still there. 🙏🙏

Minichi - your symptoms sound just like mine, fingers crossed for you x


----------



## DShaf84 (Jul 11, 2017)

That's great Charley! Congrats!


----------



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

Great news charley congratulations!!!!

Minichi - I've also had slight cramping like AF is coming but then it comes and goes. Hoping that's a good sign. 

Trying to keep busy here but failing miserabley at being distracted from it all. I'm so inpatient! I usually don't get cramps at this point in the month so hoping it's to do with implantation!!!


----------



## Pumpkin kelbel (May 19, 2017)

Charley - how have you got on this morning? Hoping for a second line for you.

How is everyone else doing? 

Afm - nothing to report really. I'm only 4dp5dt - feeling mild twinges and thats about it.

Enjoy the rest of your weekend


----------



## CharleyEm (Oct 29, 2015)

Pumpkin thanks for asking, good news - really strong line this morning! yesterday I had to really squint and hold it up to the light, but today it's almost as strong as the control line 😀

Twinges are definitely good! 

Anyone else cracked with an HPT yet?


----------



## DShaf84 (Jul 11, 2017)

I'm too scared to use a HPT. Can't face it. Only 2 days to wait.

Congrats on the BFP!!!


----------



## CharleyEm (Oct 29, 2015)

Dshaf84 you're stronger than me! Wishing your 2 days go by quickly! Sending positive vibes!


----------



## Nico123 (Feb 7, 2017)

Congratulations Charley   
Was there any particular symptoms that you have had?

7 days to go till test date and I just wana know what's going on in there aaarrrrgggghhhh
I'm going crazy haha, my mood is back to being good again and feeling more hopeful again, how early is too early to test? Don't want to crack but I know that some point I probably will haha


----------



## CharleyEm (Oct 29, 2015)

Thanks Nico123! I hope your week goes quickly, it's such a mental rollercoaster isn't it. 
I had twinges from the evening of day 1, then I woke up on day 4 and could barely move or keep my eyes open, I felt totally exhausted just like I did last year before I had my mmc. I also just felt out of sorts, a bit headachey. By day 5 I had really heavy tummy, AF type feeling. No spotting this time, but last BFP I spotted every day.
The symptoms have been so strong this time I can't help thinking perhaps both have stuck which would be amazing but terrifying.


----------



## Nico123 (Feb 7, 2017)

It really is a rollercoaster of emotions haha

You had two put back In? Did you have a day 3 or 5 transfer if you don't mind me asking?
Fingers crossed they both have made themselves comfy in there. 

I've had 2 embies back aswell  hoping at least one gets comfy but two would be fantastic.


----------



## CharleyEm (Oct 29, 2015)

Yeah, I had 2 at 5 days, both blastocysts and starting to hatch. Fingers crossed for you too!! We're you 5 days too?


----------



## Pumpkin kelbel (May 19, 2017)

Congratulations on your bfp charley wonderful news you must be so pleased


----------



## Nico123 (Feb 7, 2017)

Mine went back in on day 3 so very anxious to find out if they have continued to grow in there, hoping that all the things I'm getting are a positive thing and not just pessary related.


----------



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

Wow charley strong positive is amazing!!! So happy for you!i always think a nice dark line is always a good start! Maybe both have stuck give such a dark line so quick!!! Will you have early scans through your clinic?

Who's next test?

I got two pregnancy tests delivered with my shopping today so now I need to keep my hands off them until wed at least!!! But I just know what I'm like! 🙈

I feel slightly sore boobs coming on and that's usually a sign AF is on way 😞 Also some mild cramping which I haven't had previously so god knows what's going on in there!


----------



## tarapt (Nov 4, 2016)

Good evening ladies. Can I join you please?

I'm currently 3dp5dt with a frozen cycle.  OTD 9th August which seems a lifetime away.

4th round of ivf, got pregnant in November and miscarried at 6 weeks.  Hoping this one sticks.  No real symptoms yet but had a proper hot flush earlier and had to sit down foe 20 minutes.

Congratulations Charley the first   Hopefully of many.

H


----------



## CharleyEm (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi Tarapt, wishing you all the luck for a keeper this time. I'm also on my 4th and miscarried in November last year. Maybe we'll both be lucky this time round 🙏


----------



## Haley2015 (May 19, 2015)

Hi ladies, hope I can join you.
Congratulation to Charley on your BP.

I am 8dp3dt. had IVIg and on Prednisone 10mg + Clexane and Estrofem (=progynova) and progesterone support (peels, supositories and injections) I am at work, went to the toilet and got a bit of a shock, as had very pink bleeding on the paper (sorry if TMI) which I never had before. . I am having prontogest injetion, and yesterday had blood test and progesterone was 187, so I don't know if its period bleeding (never had period before some 3-7 days after test day) Is it not to late for implantation bleeding ? my test day is 3/8.
I feel like going home but have to finish few important issues before. Tomorrow I am booked for a day off. 

Any of you had experience similar bleeding ? should I rest in bed ? I am afraid to go to the toilet


----------



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Haley and welcome! I agree bed rest isn't likely to make any difference in this situation, lots of ladies have bleeding of allsorts and go on to have a healthy pregnancy.

I have  caved in today and taken a pregnancy test  and it was BFN. I am day 24 of my normal 27/28 day cycle so I feel like it may have shown up by now if I was going to be pregnant. So I don't think it looks good for me this month now. Also got sore boobs which is never a good sign for me. Cruelly last night I had a dream that I had found out I was pregnant and went to the first scan and everything was fine and I was so happy then I woke and realised it had been a dream. I thought it might of been a sign that things had worked but it doesn't seem so.


----------



## Haley2015 (May 19, 2015)

Thanks Kitkat and Danielle for you kind advice.

Sorry Danielle for the HPT results  . If you take support I would continue till blood results confirm these result. 

Now there is only tiny pink residue I don't think it's from pessaries ((Uterogestan 200, which never caused me bleeding and is more like a tablet), as it was more than irritation 
I had 2 8 cells embroys, one was A quality and one was B.


----------



## Minichi (Jun 16, 2017)

Congrats charley!! How very exciting!! Let's hope you are the first of many this month.

The pink spotting could be implantation perhaps Haley, you never know, it could be a great sign!!

I am now 11dp6dt.  I am going to order my tests today so they arrive tomorrow for a test on Wednesday.  I'm nervous.  It's nice being in this bubble of potential.  I'm having a lot of symptoms but I'm not sure if it's just the pesseries.  Although I've been on different ones before and haven't had this type of symptoms.  Starting 4dpt I have very sore boobs and nipples.  I'm feeling lightheaded at times and dizzy.  Also feeling nauseous the past few days but only at certain moments.  Yesterday I felt like I was going to vomit after eating.  I know all of this could be the medication.  I don't want to get my hopes up and be crushed.  It's hard not to hope though


----------



## ADintheUK (Jul 23, 2016)

I'm testing tomorrow and am so nervous ... I am on my 4th cycle with 2 embryos replaced.. Last time it worked but m/c at 5 weeks. First time I'd ever been pregnant after trying for 3 years... Please send prayers and good vibes


----------



## Minichi (Jun 16, 2017)

I had a moment of weakness...BFP!!! The line is about 3 times thicker than the control line and twice as dark.

I'm so excited!!!


----------



## Pumpkin kelbel (May 19, 2017)

Danielle - how many days post transfer are you? Do you think you've tested to early? Hope it turns into a bfp for you 

Minichi - congrats. Very pleased for you.

Afm I had very light pink/Brown on the tissue yesterday after toilet sorry tmi. This happened twice. I was 4dptdt is it to early to be my af? Worrying now.

Good luck to those testing tomorrow. Sending lots of baby dust. 

Sorry for those I've missed I've only just sat down after a very long day at work


----------



## CharleyEm (Oct 29, 2015)

Haley, I agree with the others, it's not necessarily a bad sign, apparently about 30% of women experience spotting. I bled a lot last cycle and had a BFP! Don't give up hope yet! 

Danielle, sorry to hear about your BFN 😔 Could you be too early? 

Minichi, amazing news! Congratulations x 

Pumpkin, at 4dp that sounds like it could be implantation bleeding - hoping for you! 

Good luck all testing tomorrow xxx 

I'm testing every day, BFP is getting stronger  although I'm still paranoid but I don't think the paranoia will go away - it's been too long a journey to get this far!


----------



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

Pumpkin/Charley I'm naturally trying so I'm yesterday was 10 days past ovulation . I guess it probably is early to have tested really considering it's at least Thursday/Friday before I'm due on?  Will do another Thursday morning which will give me a definite answer if I have come on by then. 4/5 days before period is too early really. I don't know why I do this to myself lol 

Charleythats amazing your line is getting darker!!! It will take some time for you to relax more than likely. 

Minichi- congratulations so happy for you, and great that the line was so dark too! That's always encouraging!


----------



## Nico123 (Feb 7, 2017)

Good luck to all you ladies testing today, sending baby dust your way.

Congratulations minichi  

Pumpkin- could possibly be implantation Bleeding? As that occurs usually between day 6 and 10 in a cycle.

Has anyone not had any bleeding and still got a bfp?


----------



## Haley2015 (May 19, 2015)

Congratulation minichi on your BFP ! I wish you an easy and healthy pregnancy ! 

Good luck to all the ladies testing today.

AFM
brown / Pink bleeding is back since yesterday afternoon, and now I have also cramps and lower abdomen pain, so I am thinking this is AF influenced by the drugs I am still taking. My bum is so painful, I don't know how I am going to master the strength to give myself the injection. I once was told by a nurse to put cabbage leaves on the bum to reduce the swelling from the injection, so I may go shopping for that. I am so tired from this journey


----------



## Amos12 (Jul 17, 2017)

Hi,

I had my transfer yesterday (5 day) and am already demented with the wait.....my test day is August 11. I had a tiny bit of spotting just before when I went to the loo. Is that normal? 
Trying to distract myself with work and online shopping for garden railings I can't afford but it's so hard. I've also eaten chocolate! Lots of it.

Wishing for lots of luck for us all.

Amos


----------



## Nico123 (Feb 7, 2017)

Hello Amos   

Bleeding could either be from ET or possible implantation bleeding .

I've had no bleeding what so ever so I'm no help unfortunately.

How was your first 24 hours, did you manage to keep yourself busy?


----------



## Amos12 (Jul 17, 2017)

Let's hope it's the latter! Not getting my hopes up though or waiting will be even more impossible 

Back at work today and the time has still dragged!!  How's your day been?


----------



## Nico123 (Feb 7, 2017)

Fingers crossed for you hunni

I've been working too, off for two days now so got to keep myself busy to make the next 5 days fly by.

I've felt slightly nauseous today so I'm hoping that's a good sign


----------



## QiStar (Mar 7, 2017)

Hello Ladies, joining your group after participating in the FET cycle buddies. I am currently 2dp5dt with OTD 12-Aug. The clinic transfered 3 blasts that don't look as lovely as the 3 they transfered in March but are supposedly good quality so fingers crossed.

Congrats Minichi and Charley on your BFPs!! 

Hi Haley, I hope you have fewer worries since yesterday's possible AF symptions! Cabbage for the progesterone shot sounds interesting. I iced my bum before and after and found it helped a ton.


----------



## Haley2015 (May 19, 2015)

Hi all,

Thank you all so much for giving me hope. QiStar thanks for the tip, I inject my self a bit towards the hip so I am going to use it .  I woke up this morning and decided to test earlier in order to clarify what is going on.  I had a second faint line and went for a blood test. it's positive, though still low, I just hope it rises properly. 

All the ladies who test tomorrow, I wish you good luck and positive results.


----------



## Pumpkin kelbel (May 19, 2017)

Danielle - good luck with your testing tomorrow. Fingers are crossed. 

Nico - lots of people get no spotting and get bfp. Think it's only 30% of people that spot get bfp. 

Amos - how you doing? Glad to see you on the other side lol keeping busy? 

Hayley - that's great news. A faint second line is still a line, hope it continues and gets darker.

QiStar - welcome. Wow you had 3 embies put back. That's impressive. Very best of luck. They wouldn't put them back if they didn't think there was a chance. 

Afm - the spotting only lasted Sunday evening but it came back today, (tmi alert) more brown and more of it. It was on my pad rather then when I just wiped like Sunday.. Have a feeling it might be my af as I'm just not that lucky and I don't feel any different (apart from my boobs but that's from the pessaries)


----------



## Amos12 (Jul 17, 2017)

Hi Pumpkin - don't give up hope yet. Lots of people don't get any symptoms at all. 
That said I'm already prepping for the worse - self preservation I expect!! Trying to keep busy but struggling. 
When is your test day again? 
Sending a big hug! Xxx


----------



## Pumpkin kelbel (May 19, 2017)

Thanks Amos. Test date is Monday 7th but I'm away working in my home town Brighton and won't get home to my dh till Friday 11th so I'm holding out till 11th (that's if af doesn't show) I felt quick sick when I got up this morning but I know it's way to early to be a symptom. I do feel a little different from my last cycle and I didn't have any spotting last cycle either so I'm just preying it's not af coming. How are you feeling? Keeping busy?


----------



## bellabex (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi everyone, I'm Becca, I'm new to the board. 
I had my IUI yesterday early afternoon, and had major cramps before I'd made it home and then all evening. I figured that's the ovulation (just over 24 hours since the trigger shot) but I've still been cramping all day today. It's now about 30 hours since the IUI and the sharpest cramps, but I'm still cramping. Is this some long, drawn out ovulation, or could it be the progesterone (which I started last night)? Anyone else have experiences that could shed some light?
(I know this falls under IUI as well as 2ww, I hope this is the right place to post!)


----------



## White Lotus (May 20, 2017)

Hi Ladies
Please could I join this group.. I had ET today (as some of you know from the July/August thread!). I know this 2WW is gonna be tough but looking forward to sharing it with you all. Had a 5dt with 'average' blastocyst. Fingers crossed for us all. Congrats for those that already have their BFP!  
xxx


----------



## Amos12 (Jul 17, 2017)

Pumpkin - We'll be testing on the 11th together then!! God I admire you being able to wait!! 
I'm not sure it is too early to feel sick. I think everyone is different.  It's so hard not to read negatives and positives into every single thing though isn't it? Impossible in fact. 
I'm feeling fine - just so impatient. I had a tiny bit of spotting yesterday abd today but that's the only change since ET. I was already bloated and crampy with football sized boobs!!! Not in a good way!! Lol


----------



## Amos12 (Jul 17, 2017)

Welcome to the other side White Lotus!!  
And hello Bella!! I can't answer your question but I'm sure someone will be able to. Hope your cramps ease off soon. The progesterone has made me quite crampy so it could just be that. Ring the clinic if you're worried though xxx


----------



## White Lotus (May 20, 2017)

Thank you Amos! It's great to finally be on this side.. I think!


----------



## CharleyEm (Oct 29, 2015)

So much going on here, welcome to the new ladies - I hope the 2ww goes quickly for you and fingers crossed for lots of BFP's. 

Pumpkin, poor you having to be away and all credit to you for waiting x 

Haley, so pleased you had a second line, I'll have everything crossed for you x 

Nico, i haven't had a sign of spotting this cycle and have a very strong BFP now. Last cycle I had a BFP and spotted every day for 8 weeks. I don't think it's a sign either way. 

AFM, was my OTD today. Now I have another 2ww until the viability scan. 

Fingers crossed for anyone testing tomorrow xx


----------



## bellabex (Aug 2, 2017)

Thanks Amos! The cramping's definitely eased off this morning so I'm hopeful there was a whole load of ovulation going on 

Wishing you all the best of news! I totally get you on the impossibility of just going on as normal while waiting!


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

hi everyone
im in the middle of my 5th 2ww (they don't get any easier!) and really struggling
tbh im not sure why im even putting this much energy into it as my cycle was a complete disaster and ended up being converted to IUI, which I've had in the past and haven't  worked. 

feeling so down and snappy. sat at work and haven't done a thing at all  day, expect obsess about being in the 2ww. 

also my body seems to have gone into 'deflation' mode , as in boobs seem to stop being sore and I stop feeling as fat and eating everything in sight. so I'm wandering if this is a bad sign as all the natural progesterone has depleted . meaning no pregnancy. again! seems to happen to me every 2ww. 

anyway sorry for the negative post. I hope people are staying more sane than me
good luck to all
xx


----------



## CharleyEm (Oct 29, 2015)

K Jade big hugs for you, we've all been there xxx  
Don't give up hope x


----------



## Sunflowerck (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi Ladies

I just tested today and unfortunately a BFN.

So back to the another cycle of FET.

Best of luck everyone.


----------



## BlueBirds (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi ladies would love to join you all! 
We are currently in our 5th 2ww. Otd is Monday 7th. 
I've been getting all sorts of symptoms this time round, including feeling sick but not wanting to be sick if that makes sense? 

I have a question for you, I was due my period last Friday.. I'm currently taking Progynova, Cyclogest, Crinone, Prednisolone (for NK cells) and Clexane. Would taking all of these meds prevent my period from happening or should I be overly excited that it might've actually worked this time? 

Congratulations to those of you with the bfps and sending love to those of you with bfns  xxx


----------



## Amos12 (Jul 17, 2017)

Sunflower - absolutely gutted for you!! Sending you lots of love. Xxx


----------



## Team vb (Sep 1, 2016)

Hi ladies, can I join your 2 ww please, hi white lotus and Amos, we are on very similar/same dates. Donor ET for was on 2nd aug, one day 5 blastocyst and one frozen from 9 fertilised to begin with. Just waiting for the numbers to settle down wrecked us! We are finally on our home via Barcelona, on the plus side the travelling is helping with the 2ww, but I am longing for our cats and couch! Hope everyone is having a good day, I definitely feel like something is going on down there, might just be wind! Test date 11th august. is that the same as you 
white lotus because we et'd on the same day? xx


----------



## Amos12 (Jul 17, 2017)

Hi Team vb - My test date is the 11th as well. It's going at a snails pace! Enjoy Barcelona!
Bluebirds - the symptoms sound promising. How many days after your transfer did they start? Only asking to give me an idea not because I have any vital info to share!  I think anything with progesterone can stop your period coming but it still sounds positive!  
Kjade - hope you're feeling better today? This process is brutal. No two ways about it.

Hope everyone else is ok!


----------



## BlueBirds (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi amos - I had backache and bellyache from 3dp5dt and felt sick 4dp5dt but that has been coming and going every other day. I'm now 9dp5dt. Felt slightly sick this morning and now just the same dull backache but it could be all the meds I'm taking. Fingers crossed for everyone xx


----------



## Butterfly Cyprus (Aug 4, 2017)

Hi Ladies
Am new to this site, first post.
I'm currently on my first ever ICSI cycle. We had a grade 4ba day 5 embryo transferred on Wednesday. Also had one for freezing too. 
Everything has gone like clockwork so far from the beginning to this point.
I've not suffered many side effects and feel very fortunate how smoothly things have gone...but I'm finding this 2ww very difficult.
Test date is 15th August (which is 14 days past 5 day transfer).
I feel really mixed emotions...and keep symptom spotting even though I know it's silly!
Yesterday, I had quite a bit of cramping and lower back ache. Today I've had nothing at all...and not had any spotting whatsoever...! 
Any tips on what I should be looking out for?
And any thoughts on testing sooner, how soon?? 
Hope everyone is surviving these 2 weeks!!!


----------



## Amos12 (Jul 17, 2017)

Thanks Bluebird!!
Hi linzylou - I'm similar to you. Also my first time ICSI and had a 5DT on Monday. I've been told to test on Fri 1th - one week today - sounds shorter!! I too had an easy time of it which makes me feel like my luck is now bound to run out I had spotting first couple of days but nothing since. I've decided the only thing that means anything for certain is that pregnancy test at the end. 
I'm hating this wait - feels like wading through quicksand on my hands and knees. So tempted to test early but going to try and resist in case I cause myself serious upset for no reason.


----------



## Butterfly Cyprus (Aug 4, 2017)

Hi Amos12
Sound similar situation to me.
Yes I know what you mean about feeling about your luck running out.
I think it's because up to egg transfer everything is about the next appointment, the next scan, the next egg count etcc...
Where as now it just feels a bit quiet and strange doesn't it?
I must admit today (2dp5dt) I've had a bit of a downer day and that's because yesterday I had some cramping and lower back ache, today nothing...I keep convincing myself no symptoms is bad news (and I know that's silly and everyone's different)!! 
Anyway I've just been to shop and when I got in there I had an urge to buy lots of fruit and fruit juices!! Weird! But obviously needed a vitamin boost!
Also treat myself to the sparkling echo falls non-alcohol fizz made with Green tea...had one glass then panicked as am sure something somewhere said avoid fizzy/gassy drinks!!!
I came home from ET and slept all afternoon. I'm an office worker but yesterday and today worked from home so took more breaks than I would have done if I'd been at work but still not as much as I should have done!
Also feel like I've eaten reall crappy these last couple of days yet up to EC I was being super healthy and good!!!! 
Wonder why diff clinics give diff test dates...must admit I did think 15th was a long time! Trying to convince my hubby we may do it a couple of days earlier but he's having none of that 😂😂, and we did promise we'd do everything together haha! x


----------



## Amos12 (Jul 17, 2017)

Ha I'm on an early test ban too!! So tempting to sneak one lol but I won't......the distraught wailing will probably give me away!!
I always thought it was a full 14 days for a 3dt and less for the 5dt but I think I just decided that it my own head rather than it being based on fact.


----------



## Nico123 (Feb 7, 2017)

Sunflower - I'm gutted for you hunni, sending massive hugs your way x


----------



## Lardycow (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm due to test August 9th, but am feeling really depressed and pre menstrual and very tearful all the time.
Chocolate is the only thing getting me through so I also feel fat as a house.
My embryos were day 2 so I'm not holding out much hope.

Think AF might appear Monday anyway so by the time weds comes I'll already know and be even more angry doing the blinking test!

I shouldn't be feeling so depressed if I was pregnant would I?

Suppose I'll just prepare myself for another go in September......


----------



## Nico123 (Feb 7, 2017)

Lardy cow- love the name by the way haha, 
honestly it's completely normal I've been up and down more times than an elevator these past two weeks, excited one minute extremely negative the next.
Chocolate is my best friend too at the minute so your not alone.
Day two doesn't mean they won't take it just means they were the only good quality ones at that point usually.
My two were put back in on day 3 and ok so they weren't put back on day 5 but they still have just as good a chance and so do yours.
Feeling teary may be a good sign.
Don't completely dismiss it all in your head just yet you never know come the 9th you may get you bfp, try keep your chin up, maybe listen to music, always makes me feel in a better mood after a good sing and dance.


----------



## CharleyEm (Oct 29, 2015)

Sunflower, big hugs xxxxx 

Lardy Cow, forgive yourself for feeling any kind of emotion you feel. It's a bonkers rollercoaster of emotions that we're all going through, and fuelled by loads of synthetic hormones we're all having to sniff, swallow, inject and stick up our bums or fannies...! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## White Lotus (May 20, 2017)

Sunflower - So sorry for you  sending you hugs

Charley - Your comment really made me giggle. Not a truer word said! 

Team VB - You must be home/nearly home by now? Hope you're enjoying the cats & couch! How are you feeling? I'm due to test Sunday 13th. That's odd that we had different OTD's but ET was the same day. Yours was a 5 day Blasto too, no? 

Lardycow - Sorry to hear you're feeling down. This is such a rollercoaster. Try and keep busy and positive. Things will turn around

Linzylou - I've not heard anything about fizzy drinks. Is it to stop the bloating or for some other reason?

Sorry if i've missed anyone. Hope you all have a lovely, and busy(!) Saturday xx


----------



## bellabex (Aug 2, 2017)

linzylou2980 I'm the same as you, 15th August - the time is going *so* slowly! I'm also new to the site and on my first try (IUI, in my case). 
I had a lot of cramping to start with, and like a lot of you ladies, my symptoms have settled down a bit and it's difficult not to worry that that means nothing's happening in there. Since it's too early for implantation, though, I guess it's also too early to expect any symptoms that aren't just down to the meds and procedure!
Happy thoughts (and of course chocolate) to you all!


----------



## Butterfly Cyprus (Aug 4, 2017)

White Lotus...the fizzy thing was just one of the many random things I read about...I can't recall why but just know at some point this week while I've had my head stuck googling everything, something came up about avoiding fizzy-gassy drinks haha! I did still had some though 😱

BellaBex - thinking of you, it's an awful, long wait...and today I had a "normal day" and for a bit I forgot I was on this crazy journey as I had a bit of me time getting my nails done!!' But then I felt guilty and like it obviously wasn't working for me to be feeling like that!!
Then tonight I started wth some funny pains on the right side (which is the side they put the embryo back into)! So that makes me feel like something happening again! But I've also been sat funny in a chair tonight so then guessing it's probably that too!
I just think it feels really helpless at this stage, what about you guys?


----------



## Lardycow (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks Nicole,Charley and white lotus for the support.

I've had a really busy day at work to take my mind off it but then I was giving a relative some bad news and she started talking about her 4 month old baby. I was fairly close to blubbing myself and had to drink some water to stop bursting in to tears...I'm old (over 40) so chances are poor although I've had a natural FET.

I'm fine as long as no one mentions babies or I see a baby.

Every time I go for a pee I'm checking for bleeding. Just trying to prepare myself for Monday/ Tuesday ...

Good luck to everyone else. Bfp must be due for some of us!!

15th seems an age away. 

I'm going to have a great big dirty hot chocolate with whipped cream on top to make myself feel better on weds.


----------



## tarapt (Nov 4, 2016)

Sunflower, so sorry.  

Welcome to everyone who has joined since I last posted.

Hope everyone had a relaxing Saturday.  We went to the beach for fish and chip.  You can't beat it


----------



## Butterfly Cyprus (Aug 4, 2017)

So, today 4dp5dt and I've woke up with stuffy head, stuffy nose and sneezes (not something you want when worrying about implantation)! Anyone else had similar? In the absence of any cramping I'm just desperate for it to be a side effect 😂😂


----------



## Nico123 (Feb 7, 2017)

Good morning ladies 
I got my BFP this morning  
I'm so happy right now, we both had a good cry this morning and are now in a bit of a daze haha
The clinic have phoned and ive got my viability scan date already. 

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## bellabex (Aug 2, 2017)

Nico, that's fantastic news - huge congratulations to you!!

linzylou: thank you! Hoping your symptoms are a good sign! They certainly don't sound like they'd be related to meds.


----------



## Amos12 (Jul 17, 2017)

Woo hoo Nico!! So chuffed for you I'm saying congrats in both groups!!!! What date is your scan.....more waiting!!!


----------



## Nico123 (Feb 7, 2017)

Thank you ladies 

Amos it's the 29th August so 3 weeks then I will be able to relax haha


----------



## Pumpkin kelbel (May 19, 2017)

Big congratulations Nico on your bfp that's amazing news.    so so happy for you xxx


----------



## Butterfly Cyprus (Aug 4, 2017)

Aw, lovely news Nico123! Happy Sunday to you 😁😁😁


----------



## White Lotus (May 20, 2017)

Congratulations again from me on this thread too! You guys must be having the best Sunday ever  Has it sunk in yet?! Kisses


----------



## Peepsg (Aug 30, 2016)

Hello! I hope you don't mind a newbie joining. I'm now 4 days post 5 day transfer with OTD on the 13th August. Time is going sooooo slowly! Symptoms so far just twinges first day (prob just ovaries settling down) and a dull stomach ache and back ache. I also had a tiny bit of brown discharge yesterday when I wiped (sorry TMI!). Keeping everything crossed


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Hi Ladies
Can I jump on the crazy 2ww with you please?? I had two little 3 day embies transferred yesterday and I'm not due to test until the 17th of august. Feels like a million years away. I always find the 2ww in o be the most difficult part of the journey. 

Nico congratulations again huni. Delighted for you xx


----------



## White Lotus (May 20, 2017)

Hi Peepsg, we're on the same timeline.. I also test 13th and ET was Wednesday. I've had an ache low in my tummy, almost like early period pain. No spotting and today I feel almost completely normal - hoping that's not a bad sign! 

Patbaz, welcome to the other side! Hope you've had a comfortable and relatively relaxed first day of being PUPO?!


----------



## Amos12 (Jul 17, 2017)

Welcome to the other side Patbaz!!!! I'd like to say it's fun.....


----------



## Peepsg (Aug 30, 2016)

White lotus that's exactly what my tummy ache is. Hoping beyond everything it's a good sign! God these 2 weeks are unbearable. I'm on holiday but going to have to think of ways to fill my days!!


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Thanks Ladies. This is my 8th 2ww so you would think it would get easier but definitely gets more difficult every time especially since this is going to be out last go so a lot riding on it.


----------



## Butterfly Cyprus (Aug 4, 2017)

Peep, hello. And sounds like we're on similar timelines!

Patbaz - everything crossed for you!

I'm 4dp5dt, today I've felt nothing...not even an odd twinge.  Have had a really emotional "it's over and it's not worked" day today 😡 I can't stop myself feeling like that when it comes on. 

I've had a normal day, been shopping, done some washing, and sat watching tv. 
Everything I've done today I feel so guilty and question myself (too much, too little)?
I really found the journey easy up to this poont...but really really finding this bit so hard! 

I just keep wishing for symptoms but not had anything. Other than a couple of twinges, I've not had any spotting at all! 

I took weds off (transfer day), and worked from home thurs/fri. To be honest, think I'll be glad to go to work tomorrow to hopefully take my mind of things and make this week pass!!!! 

Sorry, rant over x


----------



## Pumpkin kelbel (May 19, 2017)

Evening everyone. Wow so many pages to catch up on. 

Welcome to all the newbies 😊

Lovely to see some of you guys from cycle buddies. 

Linzylou - lots of people have no symptoms and go on to get their bfp so please don't worry. I know easier said then done. There is also time for symptoms.. 

Afm - otd tomorrow but I'm away from dh so I won't test until Saturday. That's if my af doesn't come. I usually have 29-34 day cycle and today I'm on day 31. Kind of have af feeling coming 😔 hoping it's the pessaries. I did have a little spotting on day 4 and 7. This 2ww really does play with your head and emotions!

How is everyone feeling/getting on?


----------



## tarapt (Nov 4, 2016)

Congratulations Nico...  

My otd is 9th, but have had similar symptoms to my last cycle (mc at 6 weeks) so I've tested early and got a bfp.  Not getting too excited yet.  Ned to make it past 7 weeks then it might sink in a bit more.

Hope everyone has had a lovely weekend.


----------



## Amos12 (Jul 17, 2017)

Tara - congratulations!! Hope everything goes perfectly for you this time round. Xx
Linzylou - I've been having a negative day today. Convinced I'm going to get bad news on Friday. Or before if my AF cones. This waiting is so tough!!
Pumpkin - you're back!!  Glad you're ok. Must be a nightmare having to wait even longer!!  So tough!!

Hope everyone else is ok and not being driven too mad!

Xx


----------



## Pumpkin kelbel (May 19, 2017)

Congrats Tara. Hope you have a healthy pregnancy.

To be honest Amos in dreading testing, I was last time. I just don't want to see that one line, then it's all over so heart breaking after everything we've been through. 
How are you feeling? How many days pt are you?


----------



## Butterfly Cyprus (Aug 4, 2017)

Thanks Pumpkin & Amos for your kind words and support.
Pumpkin-holding out lots of hope for you
Amos, roll on Friday...let's hope this is your month.

As this is first try...what I aren't sure about is...EC was Friday 28 Jul. I'm usually a 28 day cycle so would that mean AF should be due on Fri 11th Aug?
But as I am taking Utrogestan Pessaries and on Evorel HRT patches, does that mean I wouldn't get AF anyway? 

Just trying to prep myself either way 😱😱


----------



## Amos12 (Jul 17, 2017)

Pumpkin I feel the same. I have this inner hope that I refuse to let surface because I know if I do it is likely to cause me even more misery if the test is negative. I'm not sure how i'll pick up and carry on but I know I'll have to. We all have to. I thought this wouldn't feel any different to seeing four years of single lines while TTC but it's so different. without doubt it's the toughest thing I've done. 
I had my ET last Monday Do you include that day? 6 or 7 dot depending whether you do or not. Got to test on Friday. Xxxx


----------



## Pumpkin kelbel (May 19, 2017)

I'm not sure to be honest. I know I had ec on cycle day 15 so my af is due to come anytime from the 4th-9th of Aug. In most ladies the pessaries delay your af but I have heard of the odd lady having her af before otd but that's very unusual. It's good to be prepared but try and stay positive   we can do this 😊


----------



## tarapt (Nov 4, 2016)

Pumpkin,  in both my cycles I had spotting .  1st was 5dp5dt and this time was 6dp5dt.    Hoping it is implantation and you little embryo is settling in nicely.  You are very patient waiting until Saturday.  

Amos,  I've not counted transfer day.  Got bfp 10 days after transfer this cycle.  Was too scared to test earlier


----------



## Pumpkin kelbel (May 19, 2017)

Amos the day after is day 1. The clinic don't tell you much if anything about the 2ww. It's so hard. And like you say it's more difficult then trying for the past 4 years, I just thought a fewcinjections and "it will happen" 
A few of my friend friends have just adopted as they just couldn't face going through ivf. I honestly think we are the strong women by far. We should be proud of ourselves. Although it didn't work on my first go I did (after a while) feel proud of myself. 
We are stronger and braver then we think 

Tara - I really hope the spotting was implantation - I didn't have spotting last time. I just keep thinking I'm not that lucky.


----------



## White Lotus (May 20, 2017)

Pumpkin, good to hear from you again! Well done you for holding out until DH is back. Really have everything crossed that it works out for you this time xx

Amos, I'm just the same as you about the fear of what happens if this doesn't work. Trying to take it one step at a time and be positive now that it will work but it's really tough! I've had a difficult and emotional day too but we will get there. We're allowed wobbles and we'll bounce back just like we have before  xx

Tarapt - Congratulations! Hoping you get a smooth ride this time

Linzylou - We seem to be on the same timings - 4dp5dt OTD on 13th. You too? Sorry you've had a bad day too. Hope you get rest tonight and feel better tomorrow

Peepsg - Agree that these are a tough 2 weeks. Keep thinking "this time next week" not sure if that's helping or not!

Sorry if I've missed anyone. Hope everyone is doing ok and having a nice evening x


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Morning ladies. Not sure if you have seen this before but someone sent me the link on my first tx and I've found it helpful to tick off the days.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=47703.0


----------



## White Lotus (May 20, 2017)

This is great! Thank you Patbaz


----------



## Meypk (Aug 5, 2017)

I am 10days post my 3DT of 2 embies ......and i have to say i am having some serious period like pains .....the suspense of waiting until Thursday to test is killing me but if i test now and its negative then i am scared that all hope is lost  , i was fine up until i came into work this morning now i have back ache and that dreaded ache that comes around once a month ..... anyone else in the same situation ??

good luck to you all xxxx


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Meypk sending you hugs I had that on my last cycle which resulted in my lg. the problem with early pregnancy is that the symptoms are very like period symptoms. When is your otd? Could you test a little early to ease your mind??


----------



## Meypk (Aug 5, 2017)

Hi Patbaz,

this is my 3rd attempt at IVF my first cycle was a fresh cycle and i got my period 2 days before my test date, 2nd time was a frozen transfer i didnt get my period that time so i was super excited when i tested but it was a BFN, this time round its a Fresh cycle i have 2 embies put back on the 28/07/2017 and my test date is the 10th august which is this Thursday ......i am struggling to tell the difference between hunger pains and period pains to be honest lol .....i feel like the pain has worn off a little at the moment, I have promised myself that i wouldnt let the 2ww drive me mad but thats easier said than done  i really dont want to test early as i want to do it together with my partner in crime  

xx


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Meypk you've got to do what feels right for you huni. I went through 8 tx before I got my lg so I completely understand where you're coming from. There's not doubt about it infertility is poop!  It's easy to say it's all in the hands of the Gods now and you've done everything you can but it's no comfort to you during 2ww. The 2ww for me has always been the very worst part of ivf. Try to do some nice things for yourself and keep busy huni. I will have my fingers crossed for you on Thursday x


----------



## Meypk (Aug 5, 2017)

Thx Patbaz as i can see you are some what of a veteran to the IVF world  i am always a happy person and manage to crack a smile in almost any situation but you are right the 2ww is defiantly the worst part, i think its more because up to the day of transfer there is constantly something happening and then you get them back and its like ....what do i do now ..., i will let you know how i get on Thursday and thanks for the support i feel better already  xxxx


----------



## Butterfly Cyprus (Aug 4, 2017)

Meypk - know exactly how you feel! I had a complete meltdown over the  weekend and said exact same thing to hubby...I think this part is by far the hardest, most lonely bit as no-one else apart from you is feeling all those crazy feelings inside and it's so hard to explain isn't it?

Amos, yes I'm 5dp5dt today although my test date isn't Until 15th (2 full weeks after et)!!! 

Well what a day today has been...starting off with a full hours crying session to the hubby that "all I want are some symptoms, good or bad I don't care" to then going to work (first time since et), I must admit it did me the world of good and made the day fly!
And also, asif my prayers were answered...these symptoms happened..my boobs seem to have grown, not massively but definitely noticeable! My skirt felt like it was going to give at the seam today and looking at my tummy it's all of a sudden bloated up! I have started with af type cramps and, also shoot pains down below! Aswell as wanting to eat crap!! 
Now I know these could be good or bad symptoms but I am just glad somethings finally happening!!!! Who knows what it means...oh and been really thirsty all day today too!! 

How's everyone else doing? xx


----------



## Meypk (Aug 5, 2017)

Linzylou2980 - that's so true that no one understands only us 😊 So far I have been through feeling sick to been bloated then I get hot sweats and the next minute I am freezing , my boobs hurt then they don't , aches her there and everywhere , emotional meltdown and then laughing uncontrollably lol ..... oh and worst of all the not been able to poo because of the cyclogest ( sorry for the detail 😀 ) I have also had the weirdest dreams ever and terrible heartburn ......other than that life is great 👍 haha 

Xxx


----------



## Meypk (Aug 5, 2017)

Just wanted to add that if anyone wants to know what there tiny embies are up to then the link below is quiet helpful &#128512; 
http://www.essentialbaby.com.au/forums/index.php?/topic/927508-timeline-of-what-happens-after-an-embryo-transfer/

Xx


----------



## Lardycow (Jan 24, 2015)

I hope it's good news for you on Thursday Meypk. 
I test on weds but I feel AF is imminent with some brown spotting (TMI)

Having to keep all my nerves secret as husband doesn't know about FET.  He doesn't want another baby. 

I can't face the thought of doing a test in case it's negative. Would rather wait for the blood test or AF....which I'm sure will come first.

It's so nerve wracking isn't it....like taking your A levels again.

I have had zero symptoms but it's a natural FET.  But a day 2 embie which I don't hold out much hope for.

Good luck to you Meypk this week. I hope your time has come.

Xx


----------



## Pumpkin kelbel (May 19, 2017)

Thank you white lotus, really hope we all get our bfp 

Meypk - I've had that af feeling on and off, its the pessaries. I had it a day before transfer so it's defiantly the pessaries. Don't give up hope 

Linzylou - I have similar symptoms, my stomach is a bit bloated and I've had a few shooting pains.. who knows eh? 

How's everyone else doing? Sending everyone baby dust xxx


----------



## Meypk (Aug 5, 2017)

Hi lardycow, Thank you 😊 i will keep everything crossed for you and let's hope the spotting is a good sign which I have read can be so many times online 😊, 

Xxxx


----------



## Butterfly Cyprus (Aug 4, 2017)

Hey pumpkin...yes let's hope these signs mean something for us eh?
I was also on short protocol. 

I do find it strange though. Wcause other than the extra sensitive nipples, all my other symptoms jab gone off now...so weird how it comes and goes! Those af cramps make you certain you're going to start, then nothing!
That's definitely a good thing, but does nothing for us haha! 

I'm really lucky that I've got 3 days left of work then off for two with with the other half (we didn't book a hol as we knew could be in middle of treatment)..must admit I think we could prob do with one though!!!! 

Baby sticky dust to all x


----------



## Pumpkin kelbel (May 19, 2017)

Linzylou - it really does feel exactly the same as af, I get do paranoid when I go to the loo, expecting to see my af. It's my ofd today but I'm not seeing dh till Friday night as I'm away working so I could get af any time.. I'm feeling more anxious each day.


----------



## bellabex (Aug 2, 2017)

linzylou - so happy for you for those symptoms! 

I've been having a 'the jab effects have worn off now, and nothing's happening beyond the bloating and the occasional cramp, so I'm definitely no pregnant' day too.

Should be implanting from around now, but I've had no spotting - tbh I'd be surprised to see it, as part of the reason for all this is that I haven't had AF for about 5 years (never came back after I stopped the pill). I'm trying to take the minor cramps as a good sign, but as I'm constipated (sorry if TMI), could just be that. 

On the plus side, the time's passing more quickly after those first few endless days!


----------



## Lardycow (Jan 24, 2015)

Pumpkin - that's exactly how I feel every time I go to the loo.

Bella  - no AF for 5 years!!! What do they put that down to? How crazy not to know where you are in your cycle.
I get depressed the week before my AF. I start hating everyone and then realise AF must be due. This week I've mainly been crying.....saw a little disabled girl this morning and started welling up...hormones have a lot to answer for...


----------



## justjazzyjess (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi everyone, I had my IUI today so am now on the TWW. I had a question - how do you work out when AF is due? I was stimming with Fostimon (FSH injections) for 15 days and I started on day 5 of my period - so it would technically be 28 days since my last period started on the 11th August. But does the hormones kind of prolong the cycle?

I know I am meant to test for pregnancy in two weeks but just a little confused as if AF is due in 4/5 days how does this work? Are there less chances of me getting pregnant because I stimmed for so long? The reason I had to do it for a long time is because I technically have premature ovarian failure and I don't get regular period cycles but I have been on HRT patches which are meant to cause a more natural cycle including bleeds.

Sorry if this is a basic question, this is my first time!


----------



## Butterfly Cyprus (Aug 4, 2017)

Hey BellaBex - thankyou. As usual today I've woke up with no symptoms again, but not had any tears either this morning so that's progress 😂😂 I've worked out now they come on as the day goes on 👍

Hi JustJazzyJess - I aren't sure exactly how iui works but for ivf/ICSI I believe (or least what I'm working to) the day eggs are retrieved is classed as ovulation day so it would be around 2 weeks from then af would be due (if you're a 28-day cycle), so I had trigger shot weds 26th, egg collection fri 28th, so would expect period this Friday? My test date isn't until the following Tuesday however...so another whole week for me!!!

On the plus side...am 1 week into the 2ww...yaaay!!!  One more to go!


----------



## Meypk (Aug 5, 2017)

Good Morning Ladies ,

i also woke up this morning and i feel nothing .....not even a twinge ....no AF pain ....no breast pain.....no cramps .....i am confused lol....oh well 2 days to go  

xxxx


----------



## Amos12 (Jul 17, 2017)

Who is completely over their 2WW? I'm finding it so hard - just want to know now either way. The symptom spotting and maniacal googling is no longer funny. I feel like I'm going nuts. Roll on Friday!!


----------



## Team vb (Sep 1, 2016)

Wow, so much to catch up on, welcome new ladies, big congrats Nico, gutted for you Sunflower, we have to take hope from the positives.  Barcelona was mental at 41 degrees, so glad to get home. DH super protective and carrying everything on all the different transport, I hadn't factored that in when packing for our 2 week IVF holiday, all the moving around and travelling for two days requires. Felt so many twinges and pulls, just hope I haven't messed up this chance by all that travelling and heat. Back in work which makes the wait easier although my team are so hopeful for us I feel the pressure from outside! DH has really stepped up, all I am allowed to do is fold washing and help chop veg, this has brought the best out in him. Fingers crossed for all of us, I am jealous of some of your symptoms! no bigger boobs here! Enormous stomach, I though it was bread but no bread for 4 days and I have asked colleague to lend me bigger trousers, is bloating from the tablets? Wow this is an essay, I've missed not coming on FF! Also can somebody please explain this 2dp - 5dt to this thickko! I feel exausted and get dizzy if I move around to quickly, I'm hanging on to that! Have a great day girls, let's all stay positive and remember how hard  we've all worked to get to this stage, xx


----------



## Amos12 (Jul 17, 2017)

Glad you home sage Team VB 2dp- 5dt means two days passed a five day egg transfer. You count the day after the transfer as day one as I discovered on here. 

I've been really bloated throughout - and had sore boobs throughout  - so think mine is symptom of progesterone rather than pregnancy! 

xxxx


----------



## Butterfly Cyprus (Aug 4, 2017)

Hi Ladies 6dp5dt today - OTD is Tuesday 15th so, one week down, one to go.....woohoo!

So, today I woke up with a stuffy head..my tummy feels so full I've had to undo my trousers at work, skin breakout is worse and I just want to eat  naughty food ALL the time. 
So I did indulge in a chocolate tiffin today (bearing in mind I lost 3.5 stone to start my IVF journey - it's been a long time since I've eaten anything so sweet)!

This afternoon I've had a few shooting pains in my right side (which is where they dropped embie into), so I am just hoping that's a positive, at this stage - anyone any suggestions what this could be?

I am feeling really positive today (first time in the whole 2ww) - I think that's to do with the fact I've gotten to 1 week in...on Saturday I would never have imagined feeling like this today as it was definitely a "Suicide Saturday" - torturous. 

I know we all have those days in this 2ww, but it is really awful when they arrive and nothing can make you feel better can it!?!?!?!

Pumpkin - hope your wait until Friday is passing fast - fingers crossed for you. Well done for not being tempted before, but totally get - don;t think I could test on my own, I'd need OH there to pick me up off the floor (from the shock or the sadness)!

Amos - I know exactly how you feel, yesterday I hit the wall where I was completely sick of this, was going to book a holiday and open a large bottle of prosecco. Today....back to feeling positive again...it really is an emotional roller-coaster!!

Meypk - how many days past transfer are you now? And we know only too well that there are some days where we don't have any symptoms aren't there...but I know they can make you feel a little low, keep your chin up xxx


----------



## Team vb (Sep 1, 2016)

Great, thank Amos, that makes sense, the bloating is shocking isn't it linzylou! x


----------



## bellabex (Aug 2, 2017)

It's really reassuring to see I'm not the only one going up and down - totally is a rollercoaster, isn't it? 

After feeling all hopeless yesterday, I was woken up in the night by a spike in body temperature and cramping, and found my breasts had gotten all full (before, it was just nipple tenderness). It could totally just be that the level of hormones I'm feeding into my body have crossed some kind of threshold, but it's definitely better than no symptoms. So today I'm cherishing the achiness! 

I'm so excited for you, Amos and Pumpkin, that you'll be done with the wait on Friday! I'm sure it feels like a long way away, but just a few days to go, you can do it!

Also welcome back Team vb! I'm moving on Thursday, so am a bit worried about the dangers of lifting stuff too. I'm single so unfortunately no helpful DH available! I'm totally with you on the bloating, btw!


----------



## Butterfly Cyprus (Aug 4, 2017)

Hey BellaBex I've been really warm today (colleagues at work confirmed it was just me feeling hot and wanting the office windows open haha, no-one else! So guessing I had a temp spike!
Can that be a good thing? I was worried it was another af sign? x


----------



## Meypk (Aug 5, 2017)

Hey linzylou, 
I am officially 11days post my 3 day transfer so I am testing on Thursday ......I feel really strange though today I had nothing this morning but feel like a bus hit me this evening ......I am on edge and totally paranoid that my AF is coming ......just got to get through tomorrow 😀😀 xxxx


----------



## Butterfly Cyprus (Aug 4, 2017)

Oh wow Meypk...
Not long to test date, are you tempted to test early or not?
Yesterday id decided I was, today decided I aren't 😂 Let's see what tomorrow brings haha! x 

Crossing everything for you 🤞🏼🤞🏼🤞🏼🤞🏼🤞🏼


----------



## White Lotus (May 20, 2017)

Hi Ladies

So much has happened since I was last on here just yesterday! 

Meypk - Not long for you now. Sending positive vibes  Hope you manage to rest and feel better soon xx

Amos - I've had the bloating and fuller boobs too. I guess at this stage we just don't know and need to stay positive that whatever it is we'll get our BFPs - I have all my fingers crossed xx

Lindzylou - The tiffin sounds incredible! Temp could be a sign - I read somewhere that change in temp can be a good sign  xxx

TeamVB - Welcome back! I'm sure you didn't do anything to damage the little one and it's super cute that DH is being so loving and taking care of you xx

AFM, glad to be over the hump of this 2WW. I'm both looking forward to and dreading OTD. Had no symptoms I'd def say can't be blamed on the pessaries. Felt very heavy and dull ache where I normally get period pain but it's odd that this is stronger than my normal period pain? Boobs are feeling fuller - I have a cleavage at last!! This is such a surreal time...


----------



## Meypk (Aug 5, 2017)

Hi ladies 
Linzylou thanks ,I keep telling myself that I just have to get through tomorrow and if my period doesn't start tomorrow morning then I am home and dry 😊😊😊😊 my periods are like clockwork same amount if days between them and on the hour regardless of if I am on a cycle or not ......but the cramps are proper throbbing at the moment I think I have read every internet post there is about AF pains 11 days post transfer lol 😂 , I can't believe I haven't crumbled a tested so far 😀😀 
Whitelotus thanks for the kind words and your right the tiffin does sound amazing lol 😂 

Xxxxx


----------



## Lardycow (Jan 24, 2015)

Meypk, good luck for tomorrow. 

I also have lots of cramp pains but I've  definitely got some old blood and spotting so I'm not holding out much hope.

I'm also pretty regular but expecting AF to start first thing tomorrow morning just to snatch any hope away from me. I almost wish I could cry off work tomorrow. But I suppose work will take my mind off things.

Good luck team vb!

And good luck to everyone else testing in a few more days .


----------



## Butterfly Cyprus (Aug 4, 2017)

Ladies we definitely all need a bit of chocolate tiffin in our lives 😁

Meypk - massively crossing fingers for you tomo!
If I were on a normal cycle (28 day), my period would be due tom...if I assume EC day was ovulation, then period would be due fri...so I have 2 mini goals...get past both those days without a period then only have until a Tuesday before OTD 😁👍

Hope all doing ok ladies xx


----------



## White Lotus (May 20, 2017)

Ladies, just a question about AF, if things were 'normal' my AF would be due on Friday (I'm always regular). ET fell exactly on the day I ovulated according to the calendar. I thought the pessaries stopped AF? I've been having what feels like period pain since the weekend but normally I don't get that until I actually start so put it down to pessaries or implantation. Sorry for the long post, just a bit confused!


----------



## Butterfly Cyprus (Aug 4, 2017)

Hi White Lotus, my last post above is how I think periods work but again..like you I aren't sure if would actually get one because of the pessaries. I'm also on hrt patches aswell so not sure what impact they would have also? x


----------



## Amos12 (Jul 17, 2017)

Is it common to get an AF on the high levels of progesterone we're given? I've read in lots of different places that often AF won't come until you stop the progesterone. Not always but in most cases...I'm still terrified every time I go to the loo though as my AF would be due tomorrow!


----------



## White Lotus (May 20, 2017)

My understand was that the whole reason for the pessaries was to thicken and keep the womb lining. As AF is when the womb lining breaks away, the pessaries stop your womb lining from breaking so you can't  have AF while on them  at all, at least it's very unusual...?


----------



## justjazzyjess (Aug 1, 2016)

Hey guys sorry to butt in with another question (cross-posting but figured people might be more likely to see it here!) - I was told at my clinic I could use my cyclogest pessaries rectally or vaginally but I just read on the leaflet it says if using for assisted conception they should only be used vaginally - I have been doing it rectally so am now slightly freaking out lol. 

Anyone know the general consensus on this? 

Hope everyone is currently surviving the TWW and good luck to those testing soon   xx


----------



## Amos12 (Jul 17, 2017)

I think (and hope) you're right!! After this 2ww torture I at least want to make it to test day!!!

Justjazzyjess- my clinic told me to do to do all mine rectally (such a delight). Good old bum bullets!!


----------



## White Lotus (May 20, 2017)

Hahaha!! Amos, you're so funny! My clinic said to do it vaginally but for ET I did it rectally and they said it's fine so not sure it really matters. 
BTW, slight typo earlier - my  EC (not ET) fell on ovulation day 

Amos, try not to worry. I'm no medic but sure I've read that and acupuncturist said the same. Spotting on day 6-12 could be implantation still too I think.  You're so nearly there - 2 more sleeps!


----------



## Butterfly Cyprus (Aug 4, 2017)

Hi jess - I was told to do mine vaginally x I'm sure it'll be fine, don't worry yourself x

Amos - I'm hoping so too! In my head I wanna find out good or bad through a test not by a period arriving if that makes sense?! x


----------



## justjazzyjess (Aug 1, 2016)

Thanks linzylou, Amos, white lotus, you know what its like when you get yourself wound up hehe doing a bit of that tonight! 

Got my fingers crossed you will all make it to test date without AF showing its ugly head xx


----------



## Amos12 (Jul 17, 2017)

White Lotus - testing on Friday but not counting Thursday as a sleep because I'll probably test about 3am!!! Lol
So you are exactly right - just two more sleeps!! Very soon to be one!! Cannot come fast enough!! 
I love how we're all getting more bonkers as the days progress!! 
Can you imagine none fertility treatment folk stumbling across us all!


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Just jumping on to say that the progesterone is supposed to keep af at bay but doesn't always. I've had the horrible experience of not making it to OTD. It's unusual but it does happen. 

Also lots of clinics ask you to do the pessaries rectally so I don't want ink t makes much difference x


----------



## Lardycow (Jan 24, 2015)

AF...


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

I'm so sorry lardycow take some time out and do nice things for yourself xx


----------



## Team vb (Sep 1, 2016)

Lardy cow, so sorry to hear that, thinking of you xx


----------



## Amos12 (Jul 17, 2017)

So sorry Lardycow. Xxxx


----------



## White Lotus (May 20, 2017)

So sorry to hear lardycow  Sending lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## Meypk (Aug 5, 2017)

Lardycow , i am so sorry  sending you lots of hugs xxxxx

Patbaz i also had the horrible experience of not making it to my OTD on my first cycle, the second time round i got no period and was sure it had worked with the FET but again it hadn't  , i cant stop clock watching i keep thinking if i can just get through it hour by hour then its all good i am sure i will be testing a 1 minute past midnight tonight  

xxx


----------



## Lardycow (Jan 24, 2015)

Good luck meypk. I've got my fingers crossed for you.

I'm going to go again this month as I've still 4 frozen.

Got to keep looking forward otherwise I'll collapse in a heap.

Just got to pick yourself up and keep going haven't you.

It's just a bit **** on a day when one of my friends has just given birth to a baby boy. Feels so cruel. But that's life isn't it.


----------



## Meypk (Aug 5, 2017)

Lardycow,thank you so much for the luckxx ..... i know that feeling all to well , everyone i know at the moment seems to be pregnant , but your right you have to keep going at least you can talk to people on here that actually understand what you are going through as we have all been there, Chin up fingers crossed it will work next time  xxxxxxxx


----------



## Nico123 (Feb 7, 2017)

I am so sorry lardy cow, big hugs to you hunni xx


----------



## Meypk (Aug 5, 2017)

Well its 13.40 and its still so far so good lol.....  i also stumbled across the below thanks to Linzylou  lol

https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/1623640/malteser-tiffin

xxx


----------



## Butterfly Cyprus (Aug 4, 2017)

Lardy Cow - so sorry AF has arrived, what a bummer. But glad you're ready to give it another go. What's the process for FET (how long from beginning to end)? I'm on my first fresh cycle but still convinced I'll end up needing to do a frozen cycle!

Meypk - I had another tiffin today  

So, today is 7dp5dt - boobs have grown more, skin outbreak is worse, a couple of stabbing pains in one boob and definitely more greedy!!! As much as I'd love this to be good signs I know full well it could all be down to the drugs! 

Roll on Tuesday!! 6 more sleeps


----------



## Meypk (Aug 5, 2017)

Linzylou .....i am jealous because of the tiffin , i went to sainsurys and they dont sell it lol  , i can also add that the FET is sooooooo much easier than a fresh cycle i had no pain at all... no nasty meds ...nothing and no AF untill after the test date it was by far the better option but still involves the 2ww  boo hoo 

xxxx


----------



## Team vb (Sep 1, 2016)

Good on you Lardy cow, that's the positive spirit that'll make it happen xx


----------



## White Lotus (May 20, 2017)

Amos, now it really is 2 more sleeps... or maybe 1 and a bit?! I'll be exactly the same. 1 minute after midnight is Sunday, right?! 

How are you getting on with symptoms? I was determined not to over analyse but can't help it. For the last couple of days I've woken up at 5am with period pains but they go once I'm up and about. Otherwise I pretty much feel better than I have since starting the jabs! 

You're so right, anyone else would think we're nuts! Think DH has already accepted I've lost the plot!! 

Love the tiffin themes. Thanks for the recipe meypk!!
Well done for the positive outlook Larry cow. It's tough but it's the only way xxx


----------



## Amos12 (Jul 17, 2017)

Definitely one and a bit sleeps!!  Although the OH is determined we have to wait for the real first wee of the day!! Arghhhh!!  I don't really seem to have any symptoms! Even my boobs aren't sore anymore. I have weeing more I think but I don't trust myself not to be imagining it. Anything else I could put down to the progesterone. This will definitely have been the longest two weeks of my life!! I just hope it's all been worth it! For all of us!!


----------



## Nico123 (Feb 7, 2017)

Amos eekkkk it's getting so close for you   how have you been doing? 
You get slightly more bonkers after your bfp as you over analyse everything haha you start gettong like I've got symptoms is this normal, I've had no symptoms today is everything going ok in there you just can't win haha

Pumpkin not long for you either hunni, hope are you?

White lotus- when is your test day again hunni? Not far off now, how are you?


----------



## Amos12 (Jul 17, 2017)

Hey Nico!! I'm ok....fed up of waiting. Lol But like you say that's only (hopefully) going to get worse if I get a BFP. I just can't imagine it happening!! I'm still in self preservation mode!! 
What date is your scan?? So exciting!!!!


----------



## Butterfly Cyprus (Aug 4, 2017)

Amos - not long for you now!
Meypk - Costa do pretty amazing tiffins? 

Meypk - is it still good for you? This would be day 28 of normal cycle for me and I am usually 25-27 days so am taking  today as a positive although I am getting af cramps I'm trying to convince myself these are not af cramps but just side effects and hopefully they'll go off!!!

Oh 7dp5dt now! 
6 more sleeps 😱🤞🏼


----------



## Pumpkin kelbel (May 19, 2017)

I'm ok Nico, thanks for asking. I've been trying not to think about it. Getting more nervous as each day passes. My stomach looks so bloated but doesn't feel bloated. My stomach muscles also hurt too like I've been doing sit ups, my boobs are still bigger then normal but are not hurting.. dont know if any of these are signs or I'm just over thinking.. how are you? Do you feel pregnant? (Strange question I know but when one of my friends got pregnant she said she just knew she was)

When do you test again Amos? 

Xxx


----------



## Amos12 (Jul 17, 2017)

Hi pumpkin.....Friday morning!!! Are you still having to wait until sat? Strange to think that this time next week we'll know the outcome! So hope it's good news for alll of us. Let's aim to follow in Nico's footsteps!!


----------



## bellabex (Aug 2, 2017)

Lardycow - sorry I'm a bit late to see your post - I'm so sorry to hear that! So glad you have decided to plough back into it, it seems like the best way not to reflect too much. *Crossing all fingers and toes for better luck for you next time*

I've gone all symptomless again (apart from minor AF-like cramping, slightly swollen breasts and bloating - all what you'd expect from the pessaries and the estrogen I'm taking). Definitely don't feel pregnant, but for some reason I'm feeling philosophical rather than depressed about it. Let's see how long that lasts!


----------



## Butterfly Cyprus (Aug 4, 2017)

Hi ladies (again).
Has anyone had any stitch-like pains?
I've just experienced it...it kind of took my breath away a little!!! 
Just down left side from my rib to just past my hip (in between my side and belly button)! 
Very strange sensation!!!


----------



## White Lotus (May 20, 2017)

Hey Amos - My DH suggested I hold it in until he wakes up around 10am! You can imagine my response to that! No doubt we'll be testing around 5am  

My boobs seem fuller (finally have a cleavage yey!!) but no comedy nipples anymore! Peeing more could be a sign but know what you mean about everything could be this, or that, or imagined. 

It's been such a loooong 2 wks... whatever the outcome, something we'll never forget... bum bullets and all!!  

Hi Nico! How's things with you? My OTD is Sunday eeeek! I seem to be getting more nervous the closer it gets! Did you get many syptoms pre BFP news? We're all different but still interesting! 

Bellabec - Feeling similar to you.. trying trying trying to keep positive between me wanting to see inside my belly if anything is growing. Still find the whole thing surreal in some ways


----------



## Haley2015 (May 19, 2015)

Sunflowerck - very sorry for your BFN,  this journey is so tough  . 
So sorry for you Lardycow   , wishing you the best luck with your FET  

Congrats to Nico on your BFP, wishing you an easy pregnancy & good luck to all ladies who are testing soon. 

Regarding the symptoms, for my friends they didn't have any, when it didn't work and when it did. I had symptoms when it didn't work but they were slightly different, like I did woke up early to pee, but this time could barely hold my self. Had lower back ace but different to AF. Also was not hungry in the morning this time and felt slight sickness like before the anaesthetic going in. I had implantation bleeding at 8dp3dt, which lasted 2 days. At 10dp3dt, i tested positive. Two days later, 12dp3dt I tested again and had HCG of 98. 

I booked IVIg and tested again, this time it didn't double but was considered within the range so I repeated the test a day later, and waited for a consult before having my IVIg, while waiting results arrived, showing a lower rise of HCG. I was gutted but my doctor was still optimistic and we agreed to retest, postponing the drip by few days. As I had 2 embryos transferred there was a chance that both took and one stopped, so I tried to keep positive. Yesterday the HCG rose, but not as expected. My doctor instructed me to continue the support and to retest on Friday when we'll decide how to continue. What a roller coaster. 
I went to bed early and woke up from shooting pain in my lower abdomen, I cried from the pain. at 5 weeks, probably this is the end.


----------



## Meypk (Aug 5, 2017)

Oh my days it's a BFP .....
I am absolutely speechless lol 😂 it's quite a faint BFP but it's there and I just nipped the shop to do a back up and that's positive to ..... clinic have told me to call back at 8.30 to see if I have to go in to confirm as it's a faint line so not getting to excited yet 😬😬😬😬 xxxxx


----------



## Meypk (Aug 5, 2017)

Linzylou , I have had that stitch pain for a week now .... it's bad it goes all the way down my right side xxx


----------



## Nico123 (Feb 7, 2017)

Meypk - congratulations hunni, mine was faint on the cheap tests but has gradually got darker as the days have passed. My clear blue non digital one was clear as day tho on the same day as the faint one so try not to worry.

Haley - I hope that everything is OK hunni and that this is not the end for you, big hugs hun xx


----------



## Team vb (Sep 1, 2016)

Stay positive Amos, there are 3 of us testing tomorrow so you won't be alone, and this group will keep you right, I should probably wait as I always test late but I wonder now if thats because those pregnancies were never meant to work out? Don't think I can wait though really, going to buy test today, have good day ladies xx

Meypk thats is great news! Really pleased for you xx


----------



## Meypk (Aug 5, 2017)

Hi Nico123 I have just done a clear blue not the digital one though and it's much clearer on that one 🤞🤞 xx

Thx teamVB xxxx


----------



## Nico123 (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi white lotus - everything is OK so far, I've had my panicky moments where I've over analysed everything. Decided yesterday to pull my head out of my bottom and just enjoy it and try not to stress myself out over every little detail.
Your nerves build the closer you get don't they by Sunday morning your guna be a complete bag if nerves.
I had loads but I could probably put some down to the pessaries to be honest, I had sore, heavy and swollen boobs, cramping, spotty and my skin is usually really clear, nausea, stronger sense of smell, hot flushes, backache, i smell different according to Dh, I'm sure I had more but I can't think of any more right now. How about you? Xx

Pumpkin -  everybody gets different symptoms, some of yours sound promising but like you say it gets to the point where you don't know if your Imagining it or not. I cant really say I feel slightly different but I wouldn't say I feel pregnant, some days I've had no symptoms and feel completely normal. Keeping everything crossed for your bfp hun xx

Amos - I was the same hunni it's just what you do to protect yourself. Honestly it can and will happen for you hunni I'm sure. I will be keeping everything crossed for you, one more sleep eeeekkkk
29th August is my scan date, it can't come quick enough, I'll be able to settle alot more if everything is ok then, plus I will get to find out if just one or both our embies decided to make themselves comfy in there  

Meypk that's the one I used, no denying it's a positive on that especially when it's super clear, congratulations on your bfp hunni  

Teamvb will be keeping everything crossed for you too hunni xx


----------



## White Lotus (May 20, 2017)

Meypk - that's great news!!! Congratulations honey, so happy for you  xxxx  

Hi Nico! It sounds like you had quite a lot of symptoms initially. I can imagine you're still nervous but as you say, try and relax and enjoy it now. I'm sure they're very much making themselves at home in there!  
After ET I had dull period aches for days. Then since Monday I've woken up at 5am feeling uncomfortable in tummy and back but then it disappears. Today I'm feeling pretty symptom free. Def have fuller boobs and still a bit bloated but overall I feel better than I have in a while - not sure if that's good or bad. Nerves are def kicking in though. It's so hard to tell what means what, right? 

Hope those that are testing tomorrow are able to have a relatively relaxed day. Not long to wait now, you can do it!


----------



## Amos12 (Jul 17, 2017)

Haley - hope you're ok and keeping everything crossed that everything will be fine.
Meypk - massive congratulations!!! Fantastic news!! 
Team VB - safety in numbers!! I'm so terrified I woke up feeling sick!
Nico - only 19 days to go!! Only!! lol

Hope everyone else is coping ok. The sun is finally shining here so I'm going to try not to be a miserable cow all day!!  

xxxxx


----------



## Meypk (Aug 5, 2017)

Thanks to everyone 😀😀 now it's all fingers crossed for the rest of you ....🤞🤞 the clinic have said the 2 tests are enough and I have to go for a scan in 2 weeks ..... yuuhuu ....so excited lol ....might nip costa for a chocolate tiffin to celebrate haha 😂 , I do still have period pains and pains in my abs like I have been working out 😶 Wonder what that is ?? 

Xxxx


----------



## Nico123 (Feb 7, 2017)

I had those yesterday I think it's your womb preparing itself and starting to stretch a little hun 😊


----------



## Meypk (Aug 5, 2017)

I hope so , it's all so scary lol.....one minute your over the 2ww and then you start thinking of more things lol .... xxx


----------



## Nico123 (Feb 7, 2017)

Yep that's exactly what it's like haha, you get your scan before I do too jammy so and so haha, hopefully that will put your mind at ease a little but I completely understand as ive been slowly going more crazy since Sunday haha


----------



## Meypk (Aug 5, 2017)

I was wondering why I have my scan so soon , surely they won't be able to see much at 4 weeks ? Xxx


----------



## Nico123 (Feb 7, 2017)

Well they will be able to see if it's at the right size it should be for 4 weeks and that every is progressing as normal. you won't see a heartbeat till 5 weeks I believe but I could be wrong but don't worry they clearly know what they are doing hun x

Amos - only haha but it will be here before we know it 😊


----------



## bellabex (Aug 2, 2017)

Congratulations Meypk! That's fantastic!

Wow, reading what you and Nico have written changes my perspective a bit - it's so easy to just focus on the 2WW, as if after it the endless waiting and worrying would be over - but of course it won't be! Hang on in there and let yourself feel the happiness!

Been feeling ridiculously hungry since yesterday afternoon - not just normal hungry but I NEED FOOD NOW! hungry. Took a sandwich with me for my lunch for moving in to the new flat I'm renting and had to eat it at 9:30 am! Feels like a good symptom - well, that's what I'm telling myself anyway


----------



## lulu1509 (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi all

I promised myself i would stay off the internet during this 2ww but couldn't fight the urge anymore!

I had 2 top quality embryos with assisted hatching transferred on 1st August. Everything was going well and i started getting BFP's from 6dp3dt. The first being quite feint up to today 9dp3dt  (well 9dp3dt after about 16.30 this afternoon!) which is quite a strong line. Only problem is i started spotting yesterday (8dp3dt) on AF due date and have been feeling quite crampy today in my back and lower abdomen, this is what happened on my last cycle which ended in a cp. As i said, took another test this morning just to make sure the line was still there and it is and its stronger than the previous tests. 

In my last cycle from the day i started bleeding the line quickly faded. There is not point contacted my clinic as they will just tell me to wait until test day which is Thursday, another week away. Its driving me mad!   I am hoping and wishing that everything is fine as i have read that its quite common to spot on your first af due date in early pregnancy and that it could also be implantation bleeding (which i have had before and this doesn't seem the same). I have been wearing panty liners since yesterday afternoon and its never enough spotting to leak onto the pantyliner. Its only visible when i wipe. It seems to be bright pink at the moment.

Any advice/thoughts/success stories welcome.

 

I should add that i am on Fragmin and Aspirin.


----------



## bellabex (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi lulu! That does sound like everything I've read about implantation bleeding, though I haven't had any so I can't say from experience - I hope for your sake it is! 

A question to you all, since I'm a newbie to all this and lots of you really know your stuff: does it make a difference what kind of HPT I buy? Should I get an early pregnancy one? And are there some brands that are low quality and can give incorrect results?


----------



## lulu1509 (Jun 3, 2015)

thanks belllabex.

From personal experience, FRER are always the best early on.

My last round I bought some cheapie strips on eBay and they gave negative results while the FRER gave light positives. I do not think you will ever get a positive if you are not pregnant however you can get a negative if you are pregnant. The most sensitive are the best early on. Hope that helps


----------



## QiStar (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi Lulu, when I visited my Dr. the other day she said don't be worried if you spot and that some women bleed at the time of their periods every month even though they are pregnant and deliver healthy babies. That could be what's going on also xx


----------



## lulu1509 (Jun 3, 2015)

Thanks QiStar, thats reassuring. Annoying that my clinic wont even want to hear as its not my OTD yet. Have tested on a cheap strip and digital and they are showing + too so i'm feeling pretty confident for now so fingers crossed!!


----------



## White Lotus (May 20, 2017)

I have a friend who got pregnant naturally and had a period the first month. Didn't realise she was pregnant until mth2. Apparently doctor said its not completely unusual.. xx


----------



## Haley2015 (May 19, 2015)

Thanks Nico and Amos and good luck to you with the test. 

Congratulation Meypk on your BFP.  You are now on 4 weeks pregnant so in two weeks it will be 6 weeks and usually they should be able to see HB or at list to see the sac. There is a pregnancy calculator on FF, which either goes by your 1st period date or by EC date. 

Lulu - fingers crossed for you it sounds like implantation bleeding and quite promising. I am still using towel, as had bleeding even when the HCG was good. If the bleeding is pink or brown it should be fine, that is what a nurse told me. 

Nico, do you feel pressure on your low abdomen ?


----------



## Meypk (Aug 5, 2017)

Hi haley2015 , thanks for the information that's really helpful , I am still totally in disbelief that it was a positive lol 😂 xxx


----------



## Nico123 (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi haley I did have what felt like pressure on Tuesday and then yesterday I had af like pains but quite high up.


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Congratulations meypk x


----------



## Meypk (Aug 5, 2017)

Thx patbaz xxx


----------



## Butterfly Cyprus (Aug 4, 2017)

Meypk - woohoo!
This is brill news, and was so happy to read this for you!
Was today OTD? We had 5 day ET the same day didn't we (2nd Aug)?
My OTD is Tues which is a full 14 days after ET. And I just wanna do it now!!! Hubby is having none of it though 🙄🙄
Please tell me you had a tiffin 😂😂

Amos, is it two more sleeps for you now? How many dpt are you? x 

So, symptoms over last couple of days have been growing boobs, stitch (infrequent) down one side, work Trousers just feel tighter, skin outbreak is terrible and I could've sworn my coffee at work tasted a little funny this morning! 
Also got mild cramping now (tomorrow is 14 days past egg collection so just hoping these cramps aren't AF)!

Aaaargh!!!!!


----------



## Amos12 (Jul 17, 2017)

Hi linzylou- test day is tomorrow!! Not long now! I'll be 11dp 5dt  Not sure why you're being made to wait (suffer) for so long!! Not that I'm looking forward to it!! I feel like running away!!!


----------



## Meypk (Aug 5, 2017)

Linzylou I had my transfer on the 28 July so today was OTD 13 days post my 3 day transfer , that what you mentioned with the coffee was it a metallic taste ? Mine tasted metallic and I had stitch and I honestly could have sworn that I was due my AF but could never make my mind up if it was a period pain or hunger pain my head was so messed up lol 😂 .... I am going for tiffin tomorrow at costa and I can't waaaaaaaaait lol xxxx

Good luck to all the testers tomorrow xxxxxxxx🍼🍼🍼🍼xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## White Lotus (May 20, 2017)

Huge good luck to everyone testing tomorrow. Will be thinking of you and look forward to hearing the news. Fingers crossed it's positives for all xxx


----------



## Butterfly Cyprus (Aug 4, 2017)

Amos! What time is tomorrow, 2 mins past midnight 😂😂
Meypk - it was just a funny taste, like I could've done to double check the milk wasn't off (it wasn't, as it was fresh)! Just strange!!!
I'm just hoping these cramps aren't AF 😡😡Contemplating an early night just in the hope they stop in my sleep!!  
BellaBex - is it your test date soon? X


----------



## Amos12 (Jul 17, 2017)

Thanks everyone!

Linzylou - going to try and make it to 4am. I always wake up for a wee then!! My OH is being hilariously strict about doing everything by the book. If I am pregnant he's going to be an absolute nightmare. It'll be like the Victorian times where you were put to bed with the curtains drawn and fire on!!


----------



## Pumpkin kelbel (May 19, 2017)

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow. Sending you all baby dust and can't wait to hear lots of bfp news 😊

Wow so much to catch up on in such a short amount of time. Sorry ladies for the lack of personals, I've been working 11 hour days for the past 2 weeks (and got another 2 weeks to go) it has help take my mind off this 2ww.. 

Meypk - congrats on getting your bfp, wishing you a healthy pregnancy


----------



## Butterfly Cyprus (Aug 4, 2017)

Haha well it would also mean you don't go back to work 😂😂😂
Massively crossing fingers and wishing you (and all the other ladies testing tomorrow) the best result possible 😁👍


----------



## Amos12 (Jul 17, 2017)

It's a BFP!! We literally can't believe it!! Totally stunned!!!
Thinking of others testing today and this weekend. Sending all my love and gallons of babydust!!
Xxxxxxxx


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Congratulations Amos absolutely fab news to be waking up to today xx


----------



## Meypk (Aug 5, 2017)

Yeahy Amos12, congratulations that's so great 😁.It's ace isn't it especially when you just can't believe it's there in front of you lol 😂 .....xxxxxx


----------



## Amos12 (Jul 17, 2017)

Thanks Patbaz!! How are you coping with the wait?? 
Meypk - I literally didn't believe what I was seeing! Still not sure I do. Might take a few days for it to sink in!
Xxx


----------



## White Lotus (May 20, 2017)

Amos, I'll say congratulations in this thread too... still can't stop smiling!   xxx


----------



## Butterfly Cyprus (Aug 4, 2017)

Oh wow, Amos...brill news 😁😁😁 congratulations !!


----------



## Meypk (Aug 5, 2017)

Lol.... I can't believe how excited we can actually get , I mean anyone outside the ivf world would literally think we are complete and utter nutters lol xxxxx


----------



## Team vb (Sep 1, 2016)

Yay Amos! That is fab news! I think ours is good too, it's a feint line but DH confirms it wasn't in my head, do I have BFP? x


----------



## White Lotus (May 20, 2017)

TeamVB, id say a feint line is a line?! Congratulations my lovely! So happy for you both  Sending lots of hugs xxx

Meypk, so true!!


----------



## Amos12 (Jul 17, 2017)

Team VB that is amazing news!!  That has made today even better!!!!  So happy for you!! Xxxx


----------



## Team vb (Sep 1, 2016)

Thanks girls, Pumpkin are you testing today? xx


----------



## Meypk (Aug 5, 2017)

Yeahy teamVB that's great news 😀😀 mine was also faint but I did a clear blue about 2 hours later and it was much clearerxxx congratulations xxxx


----------



## Butterfly Cyprus (Aug 4, 2017)

Brilliant news Team Vb...what a good day today is 😁😁👍


----------



## bellabex (Aug 2, 2017)

That's wonderful, Amos and Team vb! Such happy news! Xx

Thank you for the advice about the HPT, lulu1509, I'll get a FRER in that case. 

linzylou2980 - I test on Tuesday, exciting! The same as you, I think?


----------



## Nico123 (Feb 7, 2017)

Amos and teamvb congratulations on your bfp ladies   
So so happy for you   xxx


----------



## Butterfly Cyprus (Aug 4, 2017)

BellaBex - yes we are same dayers...roll on Tuesday eh?! How are you feeling? 
Egg Collection was two weeks ago today for me!


----------



## Haley2015 (May 19, 2015)

Congratulation Amos and TeamVb, that's wonderful news ! 

TeanVb some of the pregnancy tests produces faint line even for HCG over 200. I found Frer the best.


----------



## White Lotus (May 20, 2017)

Sorry to be dumb but what's FRER? Testing Sunday so getting prepared!


----------



## Nico123 (Feb 7, 2017)

Think it's a first response test white lotus
There sensitive ones like the clear blue ones


----------



## White Lotus (May 20, 2017)

Ah, that makes sense. Thanks Nico!


----------



## Meypk (Aug 5, 2017)

First response Early Result ....or something like that i think  

xx


----------



## bellabex (Aug 2, 2017)

linzylou2980 - test buddies! Good to know you're out there going through the same countdown!
I'm feeling ok - continued bloating, and occasional mild cramps or ravenous hunger, but definitely could be the meds! 
I just found a small dark nodule on my pantyliner and have had a panicked half hour googling symptoms of very early miscarriage, but it looks like it's possible implantation could cause that, so I'm crossing my fingers!
Was also starting to worry that all the lifting I've been having to do with moving in to a new flat could have ruined everything, till I read medical advice that said 'there's almost nothing you could do, including heavy lifting, that could make you miscarry in the first trimester.' Very reassuring! 
Hoping these next few days fly by for all of us!


----------



## Team vb (Sep 1, 2016)

Thanks ladies, and thanks for clarifying the frer thing too! Great news about the lifting, I lift alot too, pleased to hear that xx


----------



## White Lotus (May 20, 2017)

Thanks Meypk. I'll stock up tomorrow ready for Sunday... eeek!


----------



## tarapt (Nov 4, 2016)

Congratulations meypk, team vb and Amos.


----------



## Meypk (Aug 5, 2017)

Thanks tarapt 😀 
Fingers crossed 🤞 for all you weekend testers ...... I tested once more today just to make sure lol xxxxx


----------



## Jennymae (Jun 1, 2017)

Hi,. I've just undergone my first ICSI cycle in which I only had 1 mature egg which successfully fertilsed.  It was a grade 2 so I am now 6dp2dt due to test on 21st august.  
Glad to see I'm not the only one going mad with symptoms!  I've had twinges and cramping since ET but they have got more noticeable in the last 24 hours, have sore boobs but that could be the progesterone pessaries and also the day following ET I had a small amount of blood on toilet paper and nothing else.

Any advice will be gratefully received and good luck to everyone due to test xxx


----------



## Amos12 (Jul 17, 2017)

Welcome Jennymae!! All sounds totally normal! It's so hard not to symtom watch but it does drive you mad as nearly everything could be progesterone or pregnant.  However it does kill time which seems to get slower and slower!!
I had three fertilised eggs with only one making it to early blast. Got my BFP this morning!!!  Sending you lots of luck and babydust!!
Xxx 

Pumpkin - hope all is well! Are you testing tomorrow?


----------



## tarapt (Nov 4, 2016)

Meypk I've done 5 tests upto now.  I don't think it's sunk in yet.

Welcome jennymae.  We all analyse every twinge Hoping it will be our little embie settling in.  Will you be tempted to test early?


----------



## Butterfly Cyprus (Aug 4, 2017)

BellaBex yes, we are test buddies 👍😬 are you thinking of doing it early at all? I just feel like I could get the answer tomorrow lol!! Hubby says no...and he's prob right!!!
Bless you, wecjust panic with every symptom don't we....I can see why you would have been concerned...hoping it's nothing/implantation. I just wanna know now, dont you?! 
My biggest change is my boobs feel humongous!!!! At first I thought I was just imagining it and then, overnight I literally started spilling out the top of my bra 🍉🍉

Hi Jenny Mae - welcome! All symptoms you've put I've seen others post or I've felt them so don't worry yourself! The things we've put our bodies through, nothing's out of the question when it comes to symptoms/side effects!
I too did my first icsi cycle....egg transferred on 28th July, test day is this Tuesday. The 2 ww has definitely been the most difficult part of the whole process and you're bound to have good and bad days...just ride with it the best you can xxx 

Ps all the ladies on here are fab and really helped me over these couple of weeks...no question is off limits on here 😁😁😁

Amos, Team Vb, Meypk - hope you're all still celebrating 😁😁


----------



## Jennymae (Jun 1, 2017)

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies, I am tempted to test early but I think that will drive me even more insane lol.  Think it is all made worse for me as I'm due to do an 18 hour flight 2 days after I'm due to test and I'm a what if kind of girl!  Clinic have given me the all clear to fly from today but I've decided to wait for a result.

Don't know if it's the right thing to do or if there is a right thing


----------



## bellabex (Aug 2, 2017)

Welcome Jennymae! I'm flying a week after my test - I don't think there's any advice that it's harmful - where our heads will be is another question! 
I'm planning to wait till the date the clinic gave me cos I won't trust it, BFP or N, if I try earlier! It's been sounding like you're constantly a day or so ahead of me in symptoms though, linzylou - my boob size/tenderness just shot up today! So maybe they did give you a really late test date. Still, if you hang on in there, you can be sure the result is real. Crossing my fingers for a BFP for you!


----------



## Team vb (Sep 1, 2016)

Welcome jennymae, everything is such a worry isn't it! We are all questioning everything and it is reassuring to know its not just you. I am borderline panicing when the twinges come, one minute I'm convinced it's the dreaded loss and the next I am on cloud nine, if only we could fast forward to week 28 and relax! 

I have a question about cats, ours are super affectionate and would normally sleep on our bed but DH is being very strict and getting them off which they dont like and keep coing back when we are asleep, Nora is Burmese and would howl the house down if the door was closed, is toxoplasmosis still a risk? xx


----------



## White Lotus (May 20, 2017)

Hey TeamVB. We have a cat.. I'm touching him and playing like normal just not anything to do with his litter

Completely know what you mean re the rollercoaster with syptoms. OTD tomorrow and going nuts today! 

Welcome Jennymae too! As the other ladies said your syptoms sound normal. Realise that doesn't make the concerns disappear but you're def not alone!  

xx


----------



## Nico123 (Feb 7, 2017)

Team vb I have a cat and he is still sleeping in our room with us he would cry all night if we didn't let him, he's slept in with us from being a kitten, the only thing I don't do for him any more is his litter tray. He's quite affectionate anyway but he just won't leave me alone lately so he knows I'm pregnant haha he just wants to cuddle with me all the time. 
It's completely normal to be like that too, I've been exactly the same, worry when your having symptoms and you worry when you have days when you gave non too.

Welcome jenny are,  your symptoms are consistent with what we've all been experiencing so please try not to worry, easier said than done I know but these ladies are lovely and if you have any questions just ask x


----------



## Butterfly Cyprus (Aug 4, 2017)

Hey BellaBex - crossing fingers for both of us! Today...not really much to report...seems to be a fairly non-symptom day today apart from a few hot sweats this morning!!! Boobs are still bigger 😂
I bought a pack of two first response rapid results tests today! Although I actually wanted a digital one so I guess I picked the wrong ones up 😡
Anyway, OTD is Tues which I am defo hanging out til but wanted to be prepped 😁😬
How the symptoms today BellaBex? 
White Lotus - good luck for tomorrow, not long now 😁😁😁


----------



## White Lotus (May 20, 2017)

Thanks Linzylou. You're right.. yikes!!


----------



## Meypk (Aug 5, 2017)

We have so many BFP's on our thread it's great 👍, does anyone who has already had the bfp still have any pain ? Last night was terrible I had stitch like pains send was totally bloated and today my side ache as if my ovaries are throbbing 😟 I hope this is still from EC ? Anyone else ? 
Good luck white lotus for tomorrow 
And welcome to the tiffin group jennymae 😀😀 xxxxx


----------



## Amos12 (Jul 17, 2017)

Meypk - I feel sore but I think it's digestion/wind issues. I'm not normally like that but as soon as I eat it's making me so bloated and sore. I think progesterone slows down digestion so I guess that would add up! It does feel stitch like and more to the sides but I'm almost sure it's food related.


----------



## Nico123 (Feb 7, 2017)

I'm the same meypk the twinges come and go and ive been getting so bloated but today IM feeling more comfortable than I have in days, no bloating so far but lots of twinges and had a few shooting pains right down my foof which is normal apparently, lots of things going on in there right now x


----------



## Meypk (Aug 5, 2017)

Amos12 yeah your right it does get worse when I eat ... 😀 Xxx
Nico123 😂😂😂😂 the foof part made me laugh lol xxxxxx

Oh I almost forgot to ask , my clinic advised me not to have a bath only shower surely I can bath now though ?? Sick of having showers I need to chill xxxxx


----------



## Nico123 (Feb 7, 2017)

As far as I'm aware it's hot baths were not allowed, a lukewarm bath should be fine I'm sure but I'd double check with your clinic first hun x


----------



## Butterfly Cyprus (Aug 4, 2017)

Meypk - think it's just hot baths although I've resisted all together! Nearly had one tonight...then thought I'll wait and "treat myself" to a lukewarm one when I've done test!!!
I'd go for it if I were you xxx 👍😁💦


----------



## Butterfly Cyprus (Aug 4, 2017)

Me again...
Just started with new symptoms in last couple of hours...what do you reckon ladies...good sign/bad sign/from the meds/could it be actually happening?!

So I have been a bit dizzy wobbly, have a pounding headache, a bit of indigestion, and in the past hour started feeling really nauseous 🤔🤔 that's definitely a new one for me!!! Hubby is cooking our dinner now and I just know I can't really face it 😷😷

10dp5dt today..!


----------



## Nico123 (Feb 7, 2017)

I'd say they sound quite promising hun, when are you due to test again?


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi ladies, 

I'm back...again! Recently had a transfer and currently 4dp3dt from my 6th cycle. Opted to have a 3dt because of prior cycles where embryos arrested at day 3 and low fertilisation rates. Currently have a 7 cell and 12 cell on board, but the other 3 embryos did again arrest in the lab on day 3 so no idea whether these two are still going or not. 

Feeling terrified that it could fail yet again. This process is so hard. Have said all along that this was the last cycle with my own eggs because they never do very well, but funds permitting I keep thinking about one last chance with my eggs. I've already wiped out my savings and racked up a big loan and two credit cards though, it would take a third job to fund another cycle  

Why is this journey so hard?


----------



## Jess575 (Jul 26, 2016)

Hello Ladies,

Can I join you once again - I am now on my 7th round of IVF with one embie left in the freezer. After that I think we will have to call it a day, after a couple of year trying. 

I am currently 4dp5dt no symptoms up until now however I have just started spotting very light pink/rose in colour. I guess it might be a result of the progesterone . Sadly I am so use to the dreaded BFN that I have already resigned myself to another failed attempt. I hope everyone is having a great weekend and remaining positive. Fingers crossed for you all xxx

Jess


----------



## Butterfly Cyprus (Aug 4, 2017)

Nico...OTD is Tues, to which hubby is adamant we stick to...although have bought some tests just in case I can twist his arm 😂
Am starting to dare to think it could be happening but the self-preservation mode kicks in and tells me to stop being silly, it would be too good to be true and I'm not that lucky! Roll on Tues!

How many days past transfer did you test Nico? 

Hi Jess & Pollita - welcome, wow sounds like you've both been through the mill...hoping this is your time! When is your OTD?

Amos...nearly time 🙊🤞🏼😬


----------



## Amos12 (Jul 17, 2017)

Hi - Jess and Pollita. You are both so incredible! Wishing you both a change of fortune and lots of luck. This has been a lucky group so far so I hope some of the babydust comes your way!!

Linzylou- eeeek so excited for you! Those last few days are hell. I was ready to throttle my OH for refusing to let me test early - even on the night!!!! It's just not something you can sneak though is it?

White lotus- how you doing? Seconds turning into hours?


----------



## White Lotus (May 20, 2017)

Girls, I think it might be game over 😞😞 went to loo and found a bit of brown spotting. Will still test tomorrow on OTD but this isn't looking good. Also have dull ache in tummy - period pain maybe. What do yo think? 
Sorry for lack of personals, all over the place right now xx


----------



## Butterfly Cyprus (Aug 4, 2017)

Oh white Lotus, please don't read too much into it...we can all get all sorts of symptoms including bleeding and spotting, and still get that bfp x 
Keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Amos12 (Jul 17, 2017)

I had really period like aches/cramps the day before. And lots of people spot throughout. Don't give up yet!! Hoping with all my heart that everything will be fine for you. Can't imagine how you are feeling.


----------



## Meypk (Aug 5, 2017)

Don't worry whitelotus, it's most likely the meds I have only just read the side effects of the  cyclogest I am taking and OMG no wonder we feel ill 😷 they can also cause spotting do I wouldn't worry , do you test tomorrow ? Xxx


----------



## Team vb (Sep 1, 2016)

Try not to worry lovely, have a rest all evening xx


----------



## White Lotus (May 20, 2017)

Thank you so much ladies for your support, kindness and positivity. You've made me feel so so much better and less panicky. Gonna watch a girlie movie and try to rest. Will let you know how it goes in the morning. Please send all the positive energy you can!    xxx


----------



## Amos12 (Jul 17, 2017)

Thinking of you and sending you positivity and lots of love!! Fingers and toes are crossed!! Xxxxxx


----------



## White Lotus (May 20, 2017)

Thank you so much Amos, really appreciate it   I'm trying so hard to still believe.. will know soon at least 
Hope everything is going ok with you? xxxx


----------



## Jess575 (Jul 26, 2016)

White lotus - I know it is easier said than done but try and stay positive. I know how incredibly tough it is. Maybe the girlie film will take your mind off things for a couple of hours oh and chocolate - chocolate always helps  

I am only 4dp5dt with my OTD scheduled for the 25th. Apart from my 2 MCs I have never made it to an OTD even on progesterone and oestrogen. Currently spotting if this was a normal cycle my AF would be due tomorrow - so I hope it's not on its way. 

I hope lucky August continues and we see lots more ladies with BFP. Sending positive thoughts  

Jess


----------



## White Lotus (May 20, 2017)

Thank you so much Jess. I have everything crossed for you too. Hope we'll both get there so much  xxxx


----------



## White Lotus (May 20, 2017)

It's a BFN for me I'm afraid ladies. Thank you again so much for your support and advice. This journey would have been so much harder without you. Wishing you all lots of luck in your journeys. Hope you each have the BFPs and smooth pregnancies. Lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## Amos12 (Jul 17, 2017)

Oh white lotus I'm so gutted for you both. This journey is just unfair. It was unfair even before we all started on it. Take some time to recover but don't give up. You got this far so it can work next time round. Sending you lots and lots of love and strength. Look after each other. Xxxx


----------



## Butterfly Cyprus (Aug 4, 2017)

Really sorry for your news White Lotus.
I know it will be incredibly hard for you today. Thinking of you lots xxx


----------



## Team vb (Sep 1, 2016)

White Lotus - lovely girl that is gutting, it was third time lucky for me so as hard as it is and we all know how you feel, dig deep when you've had time to recover and keep following that dream, sending lots of love to you both, team vb xx


----------



## Meypk (Aug 5, 2017)

So sorry white lotus 😢😢 I have literally just woke up and my first thought was you , like team vb says we totally understand how you feel but don't give up ....sending you lots of cuddles xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Sending you hugs white lotus. I know form experience there are no words xx


----------



## White Lotus (May 20, 2017)

Thank you so much everyone for your incredibly kind words. Each time I think I've no more tears left there seems to be more. Trying to be philosophical, sometimes things happen for reasons we just don't know or understand yet. Still hurts but know it will get better
You're all incredible each and everyone. Big hugs to everyone
If ever you find yourself in London and want to catch up for tea and tiffin, PM me! Look forward to hearing how you all get on. Praying and hoping you get your BFPs. Much love xxxx


----------



## tarapt (Nov 4, 2016)

White lotus I'm so sorry.  Look after yourself. Xxx


----------



## bellabex (Aug 2, 2017)

White Lotus, I am so so sorry to hear that. I know there's nothing any of us can say to help, but do know our thoughts are with you.

And linzylou, wow, that's awesome! Like I said, your symptoms have always been a bit earlier than mine (I just got the hot sweats last night) so it does seem like they gave you an unusually late test date. I really really hope so!


----------



## Butterfly Cyprus (Aug 4, 2017)

Thanks BellaBex - so bloody shocked! I was convinced it wouldn't ever happen to me!!!
I felt so crappy last night that I just knew I had to do it today!!!!!


----------



## tarapt (Nov 4, 2016)

Have I missed something?  Have you tested early and got a bfp linzylou?

Huge congratulations !!!


----------



## Butterfly Cyprus (Aug 4, 2017)

Sorry TaraPT.
Yes I tested today (11dp5dt), but OTD is tues...I just couldn't wait any longer!
I did post but I've accidentally deleted the post 😂😂
Anyway it's a BFP for me...sooo so shocked!!!!! 😱😱😱


----------



## White Lotus (May 20, 2017)

Congratulations Linzylou! Really happy for you xxxx


----------



## Meypk (Aug 5, 2017)

Yeahy linzylou...... I knew it ....lol...alll your symptoms were the same as what I had , your clinic have give you a long wait to test though  I was sure a 5 day transfer would test 11 days after transfer and for a 3 day it's 13 days .....congratulations .....took me bloody ages then to figure out what was going on I must have read through all the posts 3 times lol 😂 xxxxxxxx


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome ladies. My otd is August 23rd

White lotus, so sorry to hear your news. Take care of yourself!

Linzylou, congratulations!

Hope everyone else is holding up ok. The tww never gets any easier!

Afm I'm now 5dp3dt and cramping but I'm sure that's the progesterone. Trying hard to make it to otd without testing but it's never happened before.


----------



## Butterfly Cyprus (Aug 4, 2017)

Thanks all...still mega shocked!
BellaBex - sounds like you're gonna get the same results then 🙊🙊


----------



## Amos12 (Jul 17, 2017)

Congratulations linzylou!! Amazing news!! Chuffed to bits for you xxx


----------



## Herts85 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi everyone, 

I'm currently PUPO, 1dp5dt with a 5BA blast. Quite calm at the moment but know that will all change as the days tick by! OTD is 21.8.17 and I'm in at 9am for a blood test at our clinic. Struggling massively with the progesterone causing a dodgy tum which I don't recall being much of an issue last time! 

Good luck to everyone 🍀

Herts x


----------



## Amos12 (Jul 17, 2017)

Welcome to the other side Herts!! Xxx


----------



## Butterfly Cyprus (Aug 4, 2017)

So, where's the next part of the forum ladies xxx


----------



## Amos12 (Jul 17, 2017)

I think it's 'early pregnancy and waiting for scans' in the pregnancy club bit. I think I'm just going to wait until I'm feeling a bit more safe and then join the right 'due in April/may' group when it shows up. Xxxx


----------



## Herts85 (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks Amos X

Linzy - I think it's this page http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=363594.0 x


----------



## Butterfly Cyprus (Aug 4, 2017)

Ohh, thankyou ladies 😁😁


----------



## Haley2015 (May 19, 2015)

White Lotus, so sorry for your BFN. I know there are no comforting wise words today to make it easier. Be kind to yourself, and when you have the strength try again. Lots of hugs


----------



## Nico123 (Feb 7, 2017)

Congrats linzy lou on your bfp 😊 
Yeh it's the early pregnancy and waiting for scans

Herts congrats on being pupo xx


----------



## White Lotus (May 20, 2017)

Thank you Haley for your kind words. You're all amazing   xxx


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Congratulations linzylou. I hope you have a healthy 9 months ahead of you xx


----------



## Butterfly Cyprus (Aug 4, 2017)

Aw thankyou Patbaz!
Tested again today, still pregnant 😂😂

BellaBex - did you get tempted or have you managed to hold out? xx


----------



## Jennymae (Jun 1, 2017)

Congratulations linzylou!!

I'm not sure what is happening with me!  Still getting the odd cramp and twinge but bb's are less tender and I'm just tired.  Now 8dp2dt and really confused, anybody else had this?


----------



## tarapt (Nov 4, 2016)

lol, how many times will you testLinzylou?

I did 4 up to my OTD and then my official one.  Have managed not to POAS since, but might have to do another tomorrow, just to check...


----------



## Jennymae (Jun 1, 2017)

Confused, I'm sure I posted on here about half hour ago but it's disappeared 🤔


----------



## Butterfly Cyprus (Aug 4, 2017)

Haha TaraPT I've done two, then it's OTD tomorrow so just one more for me I think 😂😂
Yesterday's didn't really sink in, today's made it more real (because it showed positive again lol)!!! 
I also woke up starving like, NEED FOOD NOW! So there I was at 6.30am eating cereal (I don't usually eat breakfast until 9.30-10am)!!
Had some weird thigh aches today aswell..!


----------



## Amos12 (Jul 17, 2017)

Jennymae - don't panic. My boobs were less tender on the odd day and also the day before I tested. And I got a positive.! All I can say is they're not less tender now!  

Linzylou/Tarapt - I've just done test number two this morning as 'the fear ' is creeping in. Just got a cheapy one and all was well. Roll on scan day - I just can't let myself get too excited until then. Trying to just relax and enjoy but it's difficult. It's that self preservation kicking in.

Hope everyone is well and those still waiting are managing the go slow ok!

xxxxx


----------



## Haley2015 (May 19, 2015)

Congrats Linzylou on your BFP.  wishing you an easy and healthy pregnancy for 9 month ! 

Today my HCG rose only slightly. my doctor instructed me to stop support. I guess this is the beginning of the end. and I just had yesterday IVIg. 
The doctor has asked to repeat blood and asked me to see him on Thursday afternoon.


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Haley I'm so sorry you've not got the news you wanted but don't give up yet. Miracles do happen x


----------



## bellabex (Aug 2, 2017)

Hmmm, things aren't looking great - hoping Linzylou is right and the similarity of our symptom timelines means a BFP is possible, but today I started the day without much in the way of symptoms, and now I have too many symptoms - of AF. Cramps, back ache, very hormonal and emotional. Ah well, 1 more sleep and I'll know for sure!

For me there was always a lower chance of success than a lot of you ladies, as it was IUI (so I can't even be sure conception occurred) and my lining was very thin, 5 mm. The clinic would usually wait for it to be 7 mm, but my follies would have overgrown by then, so they left the choice up to me. I figured 'in for a penny, in for a pound' and went ahead knowing implantation would be tricky. I could still have had success, but the odds were never great!


----------



## Butterfly Cyprus (Aug 4, 2017)

BellaBex - I'm really hoping you get your bfp tomorrow!
If it makes you feel any better I had some really bad cramping and back aches today and actually said to hubby if it hadn't been that I'd tested early yesterday i would honestly have expected af to arrive today and that tomorrow's test would be negative as it was the worst I've had!!! xxx


----------



## Meypk (Aug 5, 2017)

Bellabex, don't worry ,honestly I had my bfp on Thursday and I am still having period pains .....I am guessing it normal who knows what's actually going on in there 😊😊 ...can't believe something so tiny can cause so much pain ..fingers crossed for tomorrow xxxxxx


----------



## Butterfly Cyprus (Aug 4, 2017)

Everything crossed for you this morning BellaBex xx


----------



## bellabex (Aug 2, 2017)

Thank you linzylou, but yes, it's a BFN  At least yesterday I dealt with a lot of the emotional fallout and feelings of grief for the person I'd believed was there, so today I feel more able to deal with it. The cramps really felt different from those in the rest of the TWW, just exactly as AF does. 

I am going to try again, after a month off. Unfortunately there's no more from that donor, so I will have to chose a different one. Of course that means it would make a very different person, so I'm just going to have to believe that that's what/who was meant to be!

Thanks to you all for your support and just sharing your experiences! It's been really great to know you've been going through this alongside me!


----------



## Love bug (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi everyone. Hope it's okay to join your thread. I'm 7dp5dt and holding out to test on the 21st. We'll actually that's a Monday so we will test Sunday as I want my DH to be with me when I test. I don't normally test early ( this is cycle 4 ICSI) but I've read so much about hcg levels being detectable on 9dp5dt that I know i will need to exercise some serious will power. First week flew, 2nd week hard...obsessing!


----------



## Butterfly Cyprus (Aug 4, 2017)

BellaBex I am truly sorry for you. It really sounded like you'd nailed it 😡😡
Take some time out, have a bit of you time and come back fighting...your time will come xxxx


----------



## coj2891 (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm due to test in the next few days, trying to ignore the usual symptoms but I'm thirsty and peeing a lot more than usual which hasn't happened before. We didn't have great embryos so not getting my hopes up.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Meypk (Aug 5, 2017)

So Sorry Bellabex  sending lots of hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hi Lovebug and Coj2891 welcome to the 2ww madness  xxxx


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

So sorry bellabex x


----------



## White Lotus (May 20, 2017)

Really sorry to hear Bellabex. I know it hurts like hell 😓 but it does get better. Thinking of you lots and sending massive hugs xxxxx


----------



## Flit (Mar 18, 2017)

Hi ladies, I'm 6dp5dt with DE FET. Travelled across the globe (without hubby as too expensive for both of us to travel twice in the one year) for the transfer and about to start the journey home today. Feeling very down; this is my 7th round of IVF/ICSI. For our 6th (DE fresh cycle) earlier this year, I experienced symptoms (pinched sides and nausea in the evenings) but, unfortunately, I MC on the same day I received positive beta result. This round I'm not feeling anything. If I experienced the pinching and nausea last time, should I be experiencing that again for this second DE cycle? Feel like I'm going home to hubby with no good news and feeling absolutely gutted.


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

Sorry to hear your news Bellabex  

I'm halfway through the tww and although I've not tested my gut says this cycle has also failed. Keeping myself busy making plans for IVF#7 which helps a little. hopefully I'll be pleasantly surprised next week


----------



## coj2891 (Apr 1, 2015)

I think making plans is really helpful, having something positive to focus on is always a great thing. It's such a tough experience to go through and everyone here should be really proud of themselves.


----------



## Haley2015 (May 19, 2015)

Patbaz. thank you so much for your encouragement and kind words. Your words kept ringing in my ears, and I decided to check again HCG today. Had lunch, and then results arrived showing a normal increase. I don't know if it means it's a viable pregnancy, but my doctor agreed to resume support. I have an appointment on Thursday, when I suppose to repeat blood and reassess the situation.    

So sorry bellabex, sending you hugs and wish you the best of luck next time.  

Flit, Coj and Love bug: welcome !!!. 

Flit: DE Cycle should not have influence on symptoms. 
Some of the symptoms can be from the support (I stopped support for one day and many of the symptoms stopped. every pregnancy can be different and for many women no symptoms ended in a positive results and a healthy pregnancy. 

I wish you positive results that will last for 9 month !


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

All over for us. AF showed up today. Good luck to everyone on their journey x


----------



## coj2891 (Apr 1, 2015)

I 'think' we're out too, I tested early day 12 after egg collection though it was a day 6 transfer. Still going to test on day 14 but not holding out much hope.


----------



## bellabex (Aug 2, 2017)

Thank you so much to everyone for your support. I'm so sorry to hear AF showed up for you, patbaz 

Pollita - thank you! I've heard people say they got pregnant on the month where they were sure it wasn't happening, so I hope that's the case for you! Also crossing my fingers for coj2891!

My god, the cramps last night were so bad they woke me up! But no AF. I guess the progesterone is still working its way out... How long does it usually take, in you ladies' experience?


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Thanks bellabex. I'm absolutely devastated.

Btw the cramps were a very positive sign for me on my last tx so good luck x


----------



## Haley2015 (May 19, 2015)

So sorry for you Patbaz   , it is crushing. take care of your self and the best of luck for your next cycle.


----------



## BillyCC (Jan 6, 2017)

Hi Everyone

New to the thread I had ET today so start of the 2WW or 10 days as test on the 27th

Any tips for making the time go quick let me know lol

Xx


----------



## White Lotus (May 20, 2017)

Hi Ladies
I've been quiet but been watching the progress of all you incredible women

Patbaz, so so sorry to hear about your BFN. It's the most painful thing in the world and it's true what others said to me that there are no words. Allow yourself to be devastated, to cry, scream and anything else your mind and body needs. The only thing I know it that it does get better, the road is still bumpy but somehow you see the light at the end of the tunnel again. You've done so well to get this far. Congratulate your body, don't hate it. Sending lots and lots of love and hugs. My thoughts are with you xxx 

Coj2891, Pollita, Sorry to hear it's not looking good - really hope things turn around for you both

Bellabex, re the Progesterone, my AF was due last Friday, I spotted a tiny bit on Saturday, OFT was on Sunday (BFN), AF started properly then and stopped the pessaries. I've had a heavy period from then but today it's almost stopped. Boobs deflated almost straight away. I've had more pain than normal and the bleed is different - I'm sure I saw my little baby in one and said a tearful goodbye (sorry, TMI). I'm guessing the progesterone is still in my system a bit but not sure. Hope that helps somehow. Sorry to be so long winded! Hope you're doing ok otherwise.

Congratulations and good luck to everyone else on here. It's good to see the newbies have made it here happy and safe; Billy and Ruthie


----------



## Amos12 (Jul 17, 2017)

Welcome to all the new TW Waiters. Hope time is not dragging too much. Wishful thinking!
Patbaz/Bellabex - so sorry to hear about you BFN's. Sending you both lots of love. This process is so tough....my heart goes out to you both.
Haley - any news? Been thinking of you!

xxxxx


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

White lotus thanks huni. Sending you hugs xx

Thanks Amos x


----------



## bellabex (Aug 2, 2017)

Thank you White Lotus - I know what you mean about watching for the little baby   I had a little spotting last night, which was a relief - I know AF not coming can be a sign of bad stuff like cysts, so it's a relief to see something happening! I really want my body to flush itself out properly and be a lovely environment for the next try!

Ruthie, welcome! I don't know if it helps, but for me the first days were agonizingly long, maybe because of the nasty symptoms from the trigger shot, and then the wait seemed to speed up in the second week!


----------



## Jennymae (Jun 1, 2017)

It's taking all my will power not to test OTD is Monday!  A bit worried as don't seem to have any side effects from the progesterone pessaries, even the cramps and twinges have stopped.  Only thing is I feel tired all the time.


----------



## nadinenadss (Dec 9, 2016)

Hi everyone, 

Hope you're all managing the 2WW! We had two blastocysts put back last Thursday. I tested early, it's a BFP. Happy but also cautious as the last two BFPS ended in chemical pregnancies. Have a good feeling about this time! Not many symptoms, burping a lot, back pain, cramping but I reckon it's mostly down to the drugs.  I don't know how people hold out to test day!!!! Hope you all get BFPs too!


----------



## Love bug (Jul 18, 2012)

Jenny our OTD are the same....it's soo hard not to poas!
I had no symptoms then had heartburn and nausea at 7dp5dtso I got excited and really wanted to test. Next day it was gone but I needed an evening nap last two days and I'm having some subtle food aversions. Is it progesterone side effects or real I asked my DH if we can test tonight when he's home from work. I don't want to do test tomor morning as I need time to process it if it bad news and we have a 4yr old so need to shield him from any sadness we might feel if not the result we hope for. I just can't hold out until monday even though I am happy in my pupocket bubble.


----------



## coj2891 (Apr 1, 2015)

We're definitely out, 3rd failed IVF. Taken a couple of days to get over it but being positive and seeing clinic next week for answers.


----------



## Love bug (Jul 18, 2012)

Wishing you luck in your next cycle Coj2891. Xx


----------



## Amos12 (Jul 17, 2017)

Coj2891 - so sorry to hear your news. Wishing you lots of luck for whatever you decide to do. xxxx


----------



## Love bug (Jul 18, 2012)

OK,  DH due home any minute. I'm going to test 10dp5dt so hopefully not too early for a reliable result. OTD on mondat but can't take it any more. I'm praying my tiredness is not just a messed up side effect of progesterone. Napped every Evington past 3 days. Fingers crossed....


----------



## Love bug (Jul 18, 2012)

Holy macaroni....BFP!!!


----------



## nadinenadss (Dec 9, 2016)

Congratulations Lovebug!!!!!!!!


----------



## KLO30 (Feb 1, 2017)

Hi Ladies, 
Hope it's OK to join. I had my EC today and transfer will be either on Monday or Friday.. so shortly approaching the 2ww period. I remember how helpful and supportive the 2ww group was during my last cycle. I'm hoping it's Third time lucky for me!


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

HUGE Congrats love bug!!

KLO, hope you're feeling ok after EC, not long until you're in the tww 

Hope everyone else is ok!

I've somehow outdone myself - it's 10dp3dt and I've still not tested or really been tempted to (usually I'm a serial tester!!) I don't really have high hopes for this cycle even though my embryos were doing ok for day 3. The others didn't make it past day 3 so I'm worrying that these won't have either, plus after 2 failed transfers you know how negative we can be! However, I'm hoping for a good outcome. I've had heartburn the last couple of days, my sense of smell is definitely stronger and I have a funny taste in my mouth, all just like my last pregnancy. Still getting awful cramps so paying they're implantation   I also bled early on both negative cycles and nothing yet (af was due Wednesday) 

Otd on Wednesday so 5 days to go


----------



## Jennymae (Jun 1, 2017)

Congratulations love bug!

I'm trying to hold out until Monday but not had a good day today, had what I can only describe as stabbing pains around right ovary area and had some lighthouse bleeding.  I thought implantation bleeding but I am 12dp2dt so surely it to late for that.  Also tired and suffering with the odd headache but I'm putting that down to staying in hotels at the minute!  At least we are busy all weekend and we will just have to see what happens 🤔


----------



## Meypk (Aug 5, 2017)

Hey pollita I was exactly the same as you I was told to test 13 days post my 3dt and couldn't be.eive my eyes when it was positive 😀😀😀😀😀 still hard to believe but I also had heartburn and a funny taste in my mouth but even though I was tempted to test early I held out until otd as I was worried that it would be a false positive from the hcg shots I took before hand as they can stay in your system for up to 14 days afterwards 
Jenniemae don't worry about the pain I still have them @5 weeks and I am sure I was also late implanting as I had really bad stabbing pains around my 11th day after transfer headaches, tiredness and heartburn were the main signs for me xxxxxxxxx

KLO30 3rd time lucky is all I was thinking this time and it worked for me 😀😀 so fingers crossed xxxxx


----------



## Jennymae (Jun 1, 2017)

So just given in and tested and was a BFN!  
The brown discharge has changed to fresh bleeding but it only seems to be there when I wipe after going to toilet.  Spoke to my clinic this morning and they say it could be a late implantation so to retest Monday and contact then.  
Not sure how I feel at the minute, as I feel there is a small glimmer of hope but not getting too hopeful


----------



## Meypk (Aug 5, 2017)

🤞it's late implantation ..... when I tested on the 13th day the line was really faint if I had tested early I am sure it would have been negative .....retest on Monday and you might be surprised there are so many stories out there about spotting and still getting a bfp xxx


----------



## Love bug (Jul 18, 2012)

Fingers crossed for you Jenny me.  There's still hope.


----------



## Jennymae (Jun 1, 2017)

Thanks meypk, transfer was 2 weeks tomorrow, no line at all today.  Monday is my OTD so will try again and see what happens


----------



## Meypk (Aug 5, 2017)

Any news jennymae , how you feeling ?? Xxx


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey ladies, got my bfp this morning  over the moon and can't believe it, didn't expect it at all!


----------



## Jennymae (Jun 1, 2017)

Looks like a period, still cramping but no other symptoms will do as clinic said and test again tomorrow and see what they say.
Part of me is still hopeful but part of me knows that it didn't work.  Unfortunately it will have been our only chance as we have to save for flights, accomodation and a cycle then both get the same time of work.


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Polita congratulations sweetie. I hope you have a healthy nine months ahead of you. 

Jennymae stay positive huni. You just never know in this game it's not over until the witch shows up xx


----------



## BillyCC (Jan 6, 2017)

Pollita and Love bug congratulations that's excellent news ! 

Jennymae fingers are crossed for you for tomorrow I hope itll be a good outcome and like Patbaz said you never know.

God it's dragging, have few days off post transfer not intentionally booked for this but just happened anyway can't wait to get back to work to have normality whilst waiting, however still jot very positive I have no signs whatsoever haven't got any other tests so will be testing on Sunday as the clinic advised xx


----------



## Jennymae (Jun 1, 2017)

Definitely out, BFN again this morning and the bleeding is much heavier.
Thanks to everyone for the kind words and good luck to those still waiting xxx


----------



## Amos12 (Jul 17, 2017)

I'm so sorry Jennymae. I know there's nothing anyone can say to make it better but we're all thinking of you. Sending lots of love. xxx


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

I'm sending you hugs jennymae. I'm so sorry huni x


----------



## Meypk (Aug 5, 2017)

sorry Jennymae xxxx


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

So sorry to hear that Jennymae


----------



## Love bug (Jul 18, 2012)

So sorry Jennymae. Wishing you luck in your next cycle. Xx

Congratulations on your BFP Polita.Xxx


----------



## Herts85 (Oct 10, 2014)

Jennymae - sorry to hear about your result. Take your time deciding your next step and enjoy this time - long baths, alcohol and all the other things you won't be able to enjoy when you get your BFP X

Pollita - congratulations!! I am so made up for you! Weirdly I've followed your story since you were on the DS section so I can truly say you absolutely deserve this to be your time. Also well done on pushing for the early transfer! Here's to a smooth, stress free 9 months! X

Meypk and love bug - congratulations! X

Coj2891 - so sorry, hoping that next time has a better result for you X

Afm - we had faint positives on internet cheapies from 7dp5dt but the lines were lighter on 8dp and 9dp which worried me. Did a FRER today as well and it came up so much darker than the internet cheapie! Beta bloods today came back very high at 141.2 (50+ is pregnant) so it's a BFP for us! Eeeek! 

All I can say is always go for a FRER if you're testing early and be wary, my clinics OTD is 9dp5dt only because they do bloods. They said for a hpt they wouldn't give an OTD earlier than 11dp5dt! 

Good luck to all those waiting to test. Billy - hang on in there!

Herts x


----------



## Meypk (Aug 5, 2017)

Herts85 yuuhuuuu  congratulations ...... i POAS at least 6 times already just to make sure lol....you will have to come over to the early pregnancy and first scans page and join us  ..... xxxx


----------



## Lrocks (Apr 14, 2017)

Hi all,
I'm very new and inexperienced at these forums so please feel free me to guide me in the right direction 😃 
I'm 8dp5dt from Zlin clinic in the Cz republic.  We had donor egg ivf. 
I have been testing on HPT's for a couple of days, and have had varying degrees of positive lines. This morning's was fairly strong. My beta is tomorrow. 
My main concern is that I am having cramping, yesterday quite strong so I took 2 paracetamol.  I also had a show of brown discharge mixed with old utrogestan remnants  (!)..... this seems to have slowed but filled me with dread. 
Does anyone have any experience of this happening to them? I wondered if 7dp5dt is too late to experience implantation bleeding? Especially as I was testing positive BEFORE the brown blood? 
I'm a little stressed! Can anyone offer any advice?


----------



## aissha (Nov 3, 2009)

Congratulations Lrocks on your BFP   

normally it is safe to say that brown blood is old blood, it can take a while for any (implantatation or otherwise) blood to come out, so try not to worry. 

the cramping can be just stretching and growing and things changing as the pregnancy develops, so again might be nothing. 

Hopefully the blood test will give a nice high level and confirm your BFP. 

If you start getting red blood or a lot of blood, I would call your clinic for advice...


----------



## Lrocks (Apr 14, 2017)

Thanks so much for your quick reply aissha. 
From what I have read this seems to be quite a common occurrence, and it's reassuring to hear your take on it too.
Best wishes, thanks again!


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi ladies,

I've been reading your posts since the beginning but don't know why I was afraid to post.. 2ww seem so hard for me this time  I'm 9dp5dt after a FET and I tested today with a digital clear blue and it said not pregnant  do you think it could be too early? My otd isn't until Monday,  my clinic has such long waiting time.. i just cant believe this is happening to me, I have no fertility issues,  I had the scratch, the embie was good quality and I don't know if I'm crazy but I actually had pregnancy symptoms... I just can't believe this is actually happening and I'm not pregnant 

Sorry for the rant


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Andra the clear blue digitalis need quite a high hcg to show bfp. I've found in the past that the first response tests are the best. Also you had an FET and those little embies are notorious for being slow implanters. Please wait until OTD and try again with FRER. I sending you big hugs xx


----------



## Meypk (Aug 5, 2017)

AndraInIreland don't worry to much , i am 100% sure i was late implanting after my 3day transfer i tested 13 days after and the line was the faintest line but it was defiantly there and has gotten darker and darker since then , i was sure that it didn't implant until the last minute going off the pains i had ....symptom can be so confusing a lot of the symptoms can be from medication that we have been taking or are still taking 

xxxxxxx


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Patbaz thank you so much for your reassurance! I really really really hope that's the case and I just tested too early and with the wrong brand..

Thing is I'm having very strong period pains that's why I'm not holding much hope.. I think af will be here before I even get to test on Monday again... this is so hard, I wasn't excepting this at all (


----------



## Meypk (Aug 5, 2017)

AndraInIreland i was exactly the same and was convinced that i would get my AF i was due the day before my OTD and every twinge i broke out in panic and i have to say even after my BFP i still had AF type pains up until yesterday so i really wouldn't worry to much  

xxx


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

Andra, I hope it's just too early for a BFP! I too had bad period pains until yesterday (and still getting twinges today). The only reason I tested on Sunday was to put myself out of my misery, I knew it would be negative because the pains were awful and AF like. Hold on to a little hope, get some FRER tests (they're the most sensitive) and test closer to OTD. Crossing everything for you xx


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Ladies thank you so much for your replies and encouragement.  I'm really trying to be hopeful , at least not worry so much about the AF cramps since you had it..

I just hope it was too early for the digital one to be positive I know that all the hormones have side effects and makes you feel pregnant, this is not my first cycle but yesterday I almost fainted, I had to run to the car and lay down.. and today I ran to the toilet cause I felt sick and like I'm going to vomit.. and plus the AF cramps... I mean could the progesterone give me such side effects? it's so hard to imagine I'm not pregnant when I'm feeling what I'm feeling it's a shock, likes my mind can't accept this  I would be so disappointed if it's still negative on Monday (


----------



## Herts85 (Oct 10, 2014)

Andra - definitely the wrong test and a little too early. I had a lightheaded moment at 5dp5dt and near,y fainted whilst out. That was one of the moments that really made me stop and think. I'm now getting pains that I would describe as AF cramps but apparently it's just the uterus stretching to accommodate everything! Really hoping your symptoms are due to a BFP! 

Herts x


----------



## Meypk (Aug 5, 2017)

Morning ladies, how are you all coping with you 2ww ..?? Xxxx


----------



## BillyCC (Jan 6, 2017)

Hey meypk

I am not doing well, I test Sunday but dying to test before I dunno what to do do I test early or try and hold out ?

Xx


----------



## Amos12 (Jul 17, 2017)

Hold out!! It's fab if you get a positive but not worth the added torture if you get a negative!! You've made it this far. Stay strong!!!


----------



## Meypk (Aug 5, 2017)

Stay strong Billycc it will be well worth the wait 😊😊😊 xxx


----------



## BillyCC (Jan 6, 2017)

Hi Guys

I got BFP this morning still in shock to be fair. Thanks for all your support and good luck to those of you still waiting.

Xx


----------



## Meypk (Aug 5, 2017)

Yeahy billycc that's great news .....hop over to the early pregnancy and first scans forum 😊😊😊😊 xxxx


----------



## Amos12 (Jul 17, 2017)

Congratulations Billy!!!  So chuffed for you!! Xxxx


----------



## BillyCC (Jan 6, 2017)

Thanks so much everyone can't believe it 

Where do I find early pregnancy and first scans forum I can't find it or being blind ?

Xx


----------



## QiStar (Mar 7, 2017)

Here you go Billy http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=363594.1630


----------



## Herts85 (Oct 10, 2014)

Congratulations Billy! X


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Congratulations again Billy. Lovely to get some good news xx


----------



## KLO30 (Feb 1, 2017)

Hi ladies, hope you have all had a good bank holiday weekend. I am 6dp5dt and have been getting what feels like AF pains all day. Its probably too late for it to be implantation pains and now it has me worried. Has anyone else experienced this during the 2ww and still go a bfp?


----------



## angel_sara (Mar 6, 2014)

Hello ladies

Please can any one help to ease my mind and make me stay positive
my OTD was 25th Aug, I did 5 test including Clear blue digital all come Positive.
Today i tested thrice in afternoon with 2 hours interval all test came negative....i was calming myself saying may be in afternoon and evening my HCG may be not much to detect ... but  I am stressing myself and regrate to test again.


----------



## Amos12 (Jul 17, 2017)

KLO30 - lots of people on here have had AF type pains and gone on to get BFP. Cramping is really common so just hold out for that test. 

Angel - false positives are very rare especially that many. I would test again with first wee of the day. Also worth calling your clinic or dr for advice. 
Keeping everything crossed for you xxxx


----------



## Meypk (Aug 5, 2017)

KLO30 i had the worst AF pains ever and was convinced that it was my AF but i got a BFP, because your ovaries are still swollen and they push on you insides it can be really uncomfortable but dont worry pain at this stage is normal Angel_sara maybe your tests were faulty as its highly unlikely that you can have 5 positives and the negatives 

xxxxx


----------



## KLO30 (Feb 1, 2017)

Thanks for the reassurance it really has helped. I think that because for my previous cycle I started AF a few days before OTD I worry that the same is happening again. Just need to hold out for otd.


----------



## Meypk (Aug 5, 2017)

KLO30 i was exactly the same on my first cycle i got my AF the day before my OTD, and this time round i was also convinced that i would get my AF but i have to admit i had a 3 day transfer and i am sure that i had a late implant as 11 days after my transfer i had really bad AF pains but the nurse told me that would be my womb stretching, try not to worry the 2ww is just the beginning  lol next its the waiting for your scan ...xxxxxx


----------



## KLO30 (Feb 1, 2017)

Yeah I guess every cycle is different so need to stop comparing. Congratulations you your bfp how far along are you now? When is the first scan after bfp?


----------



## Meypk (Aug 5, 2017)

thank you  i am 7 weeks and counting  , the scan is normally 2 weeks after your BFP depending on the clinic by that time you should be around 6 weeks  

xxxx


----------



## AppleTwig (Mar 20, 2013)

Hello, not sure whether to post in here or not? I don't test till next Monday which is officially September! Anyone else on here waiting that long? I'm 3dp5dt today.


----------



## KLO30 (Feb 1, 2017)

Appletwig, I test on Sunday 3rd sept. How are you finding the 2ww?


----------



## Colette Picter (Jan 20, 2017)

hi all 
just come back from Barcelona after my transfer and think I need some help get through the 2w wait I have to wait until 8th September until I test apple twig

Colette


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

Ladies this thread will close on the 1st September 😘


----------



## Dizzy307 (Apr 19, 2015)

Hi - currently 8dp5dt in the 2ww having had FET 21st Aug. Had 2 blastos transferred, 1 hatching. This is our second FET, and have had 2 fresh ICSI cycles: ALL negative. 
Really losing hope as days go on as not really having any symptoms other than a (.)(.) a bit sore this morn but that's been it. On progynova, utogestan and lubion as usually get AF before test date. 
Found some old cheapy one step tests in the cupboard today which said expiry date Jan but thought it would still work so had a go this morn and BFN. 
Feel really fed up and just don't understand why we never make it past transfer. Not even a MC or chem or anything. 
Anyone else in the same position or any advice?
TIA
Xx


----------



## ivyf (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi hope you're wrong and it turns out to be bfp. But if not there's loads of threads on multiple bfns, some people think it's just a numbers game but I always felt there was something wrong with me which explained all mine. The answers for me weren't quick or cheap but worked in the end. My advice would be to read as much of this site as you can and go with your gut instinct about what might help you x


----------



## Colette Picter (Jan 20, 2017)

hi appletwig and everyone else ah wow so if I last the course meypk in another 2 weeks after the bfp I would be six weeks that's crazy so they count the first week that you get your transfer in do they 

Colette


----------



## Meypk (Aug 5, 2017)

Hi Colette yes that's about right you can work it out with the link below &#128522;
http://www.yourivfjourney.com/baby-calculators-for-pregnancy/ivf-and-fet-due-date-calculator/

Xxx


----------



## Colette Picter (Jan 20, 2017)

thanks meypk it says I am 3 weeks and 3 days pregnant but I think I will wait until next week with bloods to find out for def how far gone I am suppose they count august as the first month I only count myself as 2 weeks pregnant so far and next week is 3 weeks 

Colette


----------



## Colette Picter (Jan 20, 2017)

someone said to me that I have to join again the 2ww wait on another forum for September where may I find this 

Colette


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Colette it should be on the ladies in waiting page huni. Good luck x


----------

